# New photos of the exposed tunnle



## Lipush (May 7, 2016)

As known, IDF exposed a Hamas tunnle near Nahal Oz two days ago, and in new photos we can take a better look at their findings.






















48 الإخبارية on Twitter


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 7, 2016)

Great, a tunnel.


----------



## Lipush (May 7, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Great, a tunnel.



?


----------



## Hollie (May 7, 2016)

How nice that the Pal'istanians accept their welfare fraud money being spent on Islamic terrorist infrastructure as opposed to schools, libraries, paved roads, flush toilets.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 7, 2016)

Hollie said:


> How nice that the Pal'istanians accept their welfare fraud money being spent on Islamic terrorist infrastructure as opposed to schools, libraries, paved roads, flush toilets.


Pointless building anything that will get bombed a week later.


----------



## Hollie (May 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > How nice that the Pal'istanians accept their welfare fraud money being spent on Islamic terrorist infrastructure as opposed to schools, libraries, paved roads, flush toilets.
> ...


When Islamic terrorists wage war from schools, libraries, paved roads and flush toilets, that's the cost of doing business according to the rules of warfare laid down by muhammed (swish).


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

Lipush said:


> As known, IDF exposed a Hamas tunnle near Nahal Oz two days ago, and in new photos we can take a better look at their findings.



Okay.  So a bunch of European Colonists are finding the people who they stole land from are digging tunnels under it so they can strike at them.

Why is this my problem, again?


----------



## Lipush (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > As known, IDF exposed a Hamas tunnle near Nahal Oz two days ago, and in new photos we can take a better look at their findings.
> ...



Didn't say it was.

It will be even less of a problem when we decide to bomb these tunnles with every last person that's inside them


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Didn't say it was.
> 
> It will be even less of a problem when we decide to bomb these tunnles with every last person that's inside them



I imagine the Nazis saying the same thing about the Warsaw Ghetto in 1944.


----------



## Lipush (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't say it was.
> ...



Yes, because the Jews planned to die under the sand in order to target German women and children.

That comparison is pathetic.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Yes, because the Jews planned to die under the sand in order to target German women and children.
> 
> That comparison is pathetic.



Not really. YOu are occupying their land. they are fighting back. You are murdering them for fighting back. 

Not seeing the difference.


----------



## Lipush (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, because the Jews planned to die under the sand in order to target German women and children.
> ...



How many Jews "occupy" Gaza, exactly?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

Lipush said:


> How many Jews "occupy" Gaza, exactly?



so this is your argument, you've stolen 90% of their land, but you are letting them keep the shittiest 10% and they should be happy with that and not attack you, or you'll blow up women and children. 

Hey, the Germans did that with Poland.  They took about half the country and made the other half a puppet state.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > How nice that the Pal'istanians accept their welfare fraud money being spent on Islamic terrorist infrastructure as opposed to schools, libraries, paved roads, flush toilets.
> ...


Happens, when hamasabadians store bomb magnets in them, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> You are murdering them for fighting back.





JoeB131 said:


> WHAT KIND OF FUCKING RETARD LIVES NEXT TO PEOPLE WHO WANT TO KILL THEM?!?!?! Hey, you know what, if I knew my neighbors wanted to kill me- I'd move.


From joeB's mouth to palistanian ears, inshallah!


----------



## docmauser1 (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Why is this my problem, again?


But keeping stuck here, anyway?


----------



## Boston1 (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > As known, IDF exposed a Hamas tunnle near Nahal Oz two days ago, and in new photos we can take a better look at their findings.
> ...



You seem to have trouble with facts. 

A The Israeli's are not all Europeans
B They are not colonists, its their ancestral land 
C They didn't steal anything any more than the Syrians or the Jordanians did when their countries were formed. 
D The tunnels are a direct breach of international peace 
E Every country has a right to defend itself as specified in both the UN charter and the Geneva Conventions. 

You might think of actually studying the issues rather than just miming the Arab Muslim propaganda


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> You seem to have trouble with facts.
> 
> A The Israeli's are not all Europeans



Most of them are. The Zionist Entity is a vestige of the British Empire. 



Boston1 said:


> B They are not colonists, its their ancestral land



sorry, no, it isn't.  The people who lived there in the past were the ancestors of the Palestinians. The Europeans only hold a religion in common with them.  The European Jews are no more "Israelis" than the Ethiopian Jews are.  



Boston1 said:


> C They didn't steal anything any more than the Syrians or the Jordanians did when their countries were formed.



The Sykes-Picot Agreement - by Europeans - determined the borders and names of nations.  Not the will of the people.  



Boston1 said:


> D The tunnels are a direct breach of international peace



Was there a peace treaty between the Palestinians and Zionists none of us heard about?  



Boston1 said:


> E Every country has a right to defend itself as specified in both the UN charter and the Geneva Conventions.



Do we really want to hold the Zionists to the standards of international law? I would LOVE to get Bibi in front of a court at the Hague. 



Boston1 said:


> You might think of actually studying the issues rather than just miming the Arab Muslim propaganda



I have studied the issue.  ANd at the end of the day, we have a bunch of people acting like assholes because an Imaginary Pixie in the Sky told them to.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 7, 2016)

Hollie said:


> How nice that the Pal'istanians accept their welfare fraud money being spent on Islamic terrorist infrastructure as opposed to schools, libraries, paved roads, flush toilets.



It's called Palestinian mentality.


----------



## Boston1 (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to have trouble with facts.
> ...



WOW 

The racism is just oozing out of you. 

about 35% of all Israeli's today are returnees from Europe. 

Your nonsense about the Canaan area is just that, nonsense. The judiac people developed in that exact area from at least the early bronze age, if not earlier. It is without question, their native land. 

There was no such thing as an Arab Muslim until about the 7th century and no such thing as an Arab Muslim palestinian until the late 1960s when Assofat invented the hasbara, using a term previously understood to mean Judaic people in reference to the Arab Muslims who had recently arrived in Israel in the second Arab Muslim colonial period of the early to mid 20th century. 

Actually what defined Israel's borders was war, the UN gave up on the partition plan and bailed out. The Israeli's were just kind enough to honor some of the earlier borders. 

The rest of your nonsense simply isn't worthy of response.


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > How nice that the Pal'istanians accept their welfare fraud money being spent on Islamic terrorist infrastructure as opposed to schools, libraries, paved roads, flush toilets.
> ...









 You would think they would have realised by now that they get bombed every time they fire illegal weapons at Israel. They are almost as stupid as the welsh


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > As known, IDF exposed a Hamas tunnle near Nahal Oz two days ago, and in new photos we can take a better look at their findings.
> ...









 Because by LYING you are making it your problem of course. The only colonists were the illegal arab muslim migrants who had no legal rights to be there.


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't say it was.
> ...








 If they did then they would have the same mentality as you have towards the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2016)

Lipush said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...








 What do you expect from a pathetic Nazi POS like joe


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, because the Jews planned to die under the sand in order to target German women and children.
> ...








 Still waiting for your evidence to show that it was arab muslim land, what treaty granted them the land after they signed it away in 1917 and 1921 ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > How many Jews "occupy" Gaza, exactly?
> ...






Strange that as Israel is less than 0.01% of land in the M.E. so how does that equate to 90%. And if yiu look at International law the land was granted to the Jews in 1923 by the LoN who owned it all at that time.
 The only women and children that get blown up are those that are human shields, which according to international law makes them valid military targets. They could always fight from the 50% of gaza that is prime arable land heavy with crops.

 No comparison at all unless you are comparing the Palestinians with the Germans, because they are just the same ideologically speaking


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to have trouble with facts.
> ...








Wrong as Zionism was around before Britain was invented

 And in both cases the Jews were found to have direct DNA links to the bodies in the Jewish cemeteries. So now unless the arab muslims found some bodies from the same period and salted the cemeteries this proves that European and Ethiopean Jews are the same people.

 As was the law in those days, and the Syles Picot agreement was also made with the arab muslims if you look.
 Yet another moron that wants to use 1990 international laws retrospectively to meet with their POV.

 Try the UN charter which the Palestinians are signatories to, and the many UN resolutions that say the same thing.

On what charges as the ICJ/ICC has already stated that they cant bring any charges against Israel, or would you trump up some charges as your fellow Nazis/Marxists have done in the past to rid the world of the Jews.

While that Jews try and get on with their lives as the assholes fire illegal weapons and commit war crimes every day.


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2016)

Lipush said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



. Hey I'd have tunnels everyone under Gaza for bomb shelters, of course Israel has buildings right, and the Iron Dome.

If only Gaza had an airport, oh wait, Israel would bomb that as well. So can't fish, can't fly, can't leave Gaza, and no where to go when bombed, Israel wants  to push Gazans into the sea, on foot. Out door prison it is.  You know what they say, people will try to break out of prison.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 7, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Right on!  Screw those Zionists in Israel for their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions instead of helping to free the captive Palestinians back to their native homelands.


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Your right, with treatment  like those who needs better prison guards.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> WOW
> 
> The racism is just oozing out of you.
> 
> ...



Well, that's questionable.  Since a dozen faiths evolved from the Abrahamic religion, including Islam and Christianity, just saying, "Well, our faith is closer to what they originally practiced" 



Boston1 said:


> There was no such thing as an Arab Muslim until about the 7th century and no such thing as an Arab Muslim palestinian until the late 1960s when Assofat invented the hasbara, using a term previously understood to mean Judaic people in reference to the Arab Muslims who had recently arrived in Israel in the second Arab Muslim colonial period of the early to mid 20th century.



Right. YOu see, that place was a desert and no one was living there.  The Zionist Lie.  



Boston1 said:


> Actually what defined Israel's borders was war, the UN gave up on the partition plan and bailed out. The Israeli's were just kind enough to honor some of the earlier borders.



No, what happened was the Jews stole Arab land.  We need to not be involved in it.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

MJB12741 said:


> Right on! Screw those Zionists in Israel for their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions instead of helping to free the captive Palestinians back to their native homelands.



So someone forces you out of your house and gunpoint, are you going to be grateful if they let you live in your garage?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Strange that as Israel is less than 0.01% of land in the M.E. so how does that equate to 90%. And if yiu look at International law the land was granted to the Jews in 1923 by the LoN who owned it all at that time.



The league of nations didn't own jack shit.  

YOu can come up with all sorts of excuses why White People said it was okay to steal land from brown people, but the land is stolen, nonetheless. 

Until they take it back.


----------



## Lipush (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > How many Jews "occupy" Gaza, exactly?
> ...



How about Jews held onto 100% of the land, called "The Complete Land of Israel" and were left with less than a third of it.

If we're into the comparison of land losing.

And the subject here is tunnles of Gaza, you blame us for "occupation", then I ask again, how many Jews occupy Gaza nowdays?

Are you incapable of answering to the point?


----------



## Boston1 (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW
> ...



LOL so now you are confused about history and religion as well. Thats brilliant.

Religion has nothing to do with native rights. Native heritage has to do with native rights. The Judaic people <------ Jews or not. Developed in Judaea, Arabs and more importantly Arab Muslims developed in Arabia.

Or do you need geography lessons as well ?

virtually all todays Arab Muslims in Israel came there in the second Arab Muslim colonial period as a response to the economic boom of the Zionist movement.

Or do you need economic lessons too.

The people you incorectly refer to as palestinians are in fact nothing more than any other Arab Muslim colonists from Arabia in the middle east.

So riddle me this, whats the difference between Jordanians and those who you incorrectly call palestinians ? 100' of river ?

The term palestine was applied as an insult to the Judaic people from Judaea by a Roman emperor thousands of years before there even were Arab Muslim colonists in the area. Assofat and his hasbara machine seems to have fooled you with the misuse of the term. Palestinians were Jewish for thousands of years right up until they proudly became Israeli's.

Assofat simply picked up the leftover name and figured stupid people could be fooled into believing it somehow represented a race other than Judiac

Really, you should go educate yourself a bit before embarrassing yourself further


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

Lipush said:


> How about Jews held onto 100% of the land, called "The Complete Land of Israel" and were left with less than a third of it.
> 
> If we're into the comparison of land losing.
> 
> ...



I've already answered the point.  The Jews need to go back to Europe where they came from.  If the Palestinians dig a tunnel to Europe to mess with them, then they have a complaint. But as long as they are in PALESTINE, they should expect that PALESTINIANS are going to attack them.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> virtually all todays Arab Muslims in Israel came there in the second Arab Muslim colonial period as a response to the economic boom of the Zionist movement.



Bullshit. They had lived their for centuries.

"A land without a people for a people without a land" has been the Zionist lie for a century.

Israel is an apartheid state, a vestige of European colonialism as much as South Africa under the Bothas.


----------



## Boston1 (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > virtually all todays Arab Muslims in Israel came there in the second Arab Muslim colonial period as a response to the economic boom of the Zionist movement.
> ...



Bullshit.

They colonized the area starting in about the early 20th century as a response to the economic boom of the Zionist movement.







Again, I'd recommend you get an education in middle east studies before you continue to embarrass yourself

For instance, clearly you don't know what the term apartheid means if you insist on likening the restrictions Israel is forced to place against the hostile Arab Muslims with apartheid. In the case of the S Africans, they had no choice, in the case of the Arab Muslims, its 100% their choice when the Israeli's can start lifting defensive restrictions.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 7, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> They colonized the area starting in about the early 20th century as a response to the economic boom of the Zionist movement.
> 
> ...



well, maybe if you didn't take a mater's course in "Lying with Graphs", you'd have a point.  You are taking a graph from ONE CITY at a time period when ALL CITIES were seeing a spike in population.  

Hey, were do you think all those Arabs were living before 1920? They were living in the countryside..



Boston1 said:


> For instance, clearly you don't know what the term apartheid means if you insist on likening the restrictions Israel is forced to place against the hostile Arab Muslims with apartheid. In the case of the S Africans, they had no choice, in the case of the Arab Muslims, its 100% their choice when the Israeli's can start lifting defensive restrictions.



Or they can drive the Zionists into the sea. That would be good, too.  and the world will rejoice when they do it.


----------



## Boston1 (May 7, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit.
> ...




LMAO 

And you have some evidence that these tens of thousands of Arab Muslim colonists came from the countryside ? And what constitutes the countryside ? Syria ? Iran ? Egypt ? Lebanon ? 

What we do know is that there was a large increase in Arab Muslim population in the mandated area that would eventually become Israel far beyond what can be attributed to "natural increase". 

 But if you want to lie about it all, go right ahead. Virtually the entire Arab Muslim narrative is based on half truths and lies anyway. So its not like you're breaking new ground or anything ;--)


----------



## Boston1 (May 7, 2016)

I didnt think so. 

The Arab Muslim narrative is so easily exposed, half truths and outright lies simply cannot stand up to even a rudimentary view through the eyes of history. 

The Arab Muslims are the colonists,


----------



## JoeB131 (May 8, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> LMAO
> 
> And you have some evidence that these tens of thousands of Arab Muslim colonists came from the countryside ? And what constitutes the countryside ? Syria ? Iran ? Egypt ? Lebanon ?
> 
> What we do know is that there was a large increase in Arab Muslim population in the mandated area that would eventually become Israel far beyond what can be attributed to "natural increase".



How do we "Know", that?  Because some lyin' ass Jew made that claim? 

Here's what we do know. 

1922 census of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The *1922 census of Palestine* was the first census carried out by the authorities of the British Mandate of Palestine, on 23 October 1922.[1]

The reported population was 757,182, including the military and persons of foreign nationality. *The division into religious groups was 590,390 Muslims,* 83,694 Jews, 73,024 Christians, 7,028 Druze, 808 Sikhs, 265 Bahais, 156 Metawalis, and 163Samaritans.[2]

Then we have the 1931 Census. 

1931 census of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The population was divided by religion as follows:* 759,717 Muslims*, 174,610 Jews, 91,398 Christians, 9,148 Druzes, 350 Bahais, 182 Samaritans, and 421 "no religion".[3] A special problem was posed by the nomadicBedouin of the south, who were reluctant to cooperate. Estimates of each tribe were made by officers of the district administration according to local observation. The total of 759,717 Muslims included 66,553 persons enumerated by this method.[4] The number of foreign British forces stationed in Palestine in 1931 totalled 2,500.[5]

So in short, there were a LOT of Muslims in Palestine before WWII, and not so many Jews.


----------



## Hollie (May 8, 2016)

Speaking of tunnels, the Israelis have decided (hopefully), to be proactive and make an effort to destroy the Islamic terrorist infrastructure before an attack on Israeli civilians happens.

Otherwise, the relevant first world still stands idly by while the UNRWA welfare fraud continues to finance Islamic terrorism.

Netanyahu vows to press hunt for Gaza tunnels vows to press hunt for Gaza tunnels

*Netanyahu vows to press hunt for Gaza tunnels






View photos*
Israel accuses Hamas militants of using tunnels to launch deadly attacks from the Gaza Strip (AFP Photo/Mahmud Hams)
Jerusalem (AFP) - Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Sunday Israel will not be deterred in its bid to destroy Hamas' tunnels after the worst flare-up of violence with Gaza's Islamist rulers in two years.

"Israel will continue to act as necessary to detect and prevent the threat of tunnels in the south," he told reporters at the start of the weekly cabinet meeting.

"We are not seeking escalation, but will not be deterred from doing what it required to maintain security," he said.
*
*


----------



## Boston1 (May 8, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO
> ...



Your ignorance is glaringly apparent.

Define what was considered palestine in both survey's and get back to us.

Hint, was Trans-Jordan included in the 1922 census ? But not in the 1931 census ?

How do you remove 75% of the land area and yet show zero increase in the Arab Muslim population less than ten years later ;--0

Sorry but your WIKI data simply doesn't hold up to scrutiny ;--)


----------



## JoeB131 (May 8, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Your ignorance is glaringly apparent.
> 
> Define what was considered palestine in both survey's and get back to us.
> 
> Hint, was Trans-Jordan included in the 1922 census ? But not in the 1931 census ?



Are you making a statement, or do you have any evidence for this?



Boston1 said:


> How do you remove 75% of the land area and yet show zero increase in the Arab Muslim population less than ten years later ;--0
> 
> Sorry but your WIKI data simply doesn't hold up to scrutiny ;--)



Except there was an increase-  

589K Muslims in 1922
760K Muslims in 1933

in 1922, there were only 84K Jews in Palestine. But that ballooned up to 630K - mostly from Europe.  

Point is, that you are avoiding, is that the "Land without a people" claim of the Zionists has ALWAYS Been a lie.  That land wasn't settled, it was STOLEN.

And when the Jews are driven into the sea, no one will feel all that bad about it.


----------



## Boston1 (May 8, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Your ignorance is glaringly apparent.
> ...



Nonsense and more nonsense. 

So you are claiming that not only did no population growth exist within that ten year period but you can't even define the borders of where that population was counted. 

When there is mountains of evidence to support massive population growth in Jerusalem 

Sorry but as usual the Arab Muslim hasbara simply doesn't' wash


----------



## JoeB131 (May 8, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Nonsense and more nonsense.
> 
> So you are claiming that not only did no population growth exist within that ten year period but you can't even define the borders of where that population was counted.



Uh, no, go back and read the numbers.  I took your word for it the first time wit hout checking my figures...  The Arab population in Palestine (the borders of which were defined in 1922) was 589K in 1922 and 760K in 1933. 

The Jewish population 84K in 1922 and 175K in 1933.  Mostly due to vigorous efforts by the Brits to resettle Europe's Jews, because, frankly, who wants to live next to them.

But even then, they weren't too keen on going, until Hitler turned a bunch of them into lampshades and bars of soap.  Then it ballooned up to 630K in 1947 while the Arab population increased to 1.181M.  But you know what, MUSLIMS were still in the majority.   

The Jews stole Arab Land.  Period.  That's why they are still fighting today.


----------



## Shusha (May 8, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Point is, that you are avoiding, is that the "Land without a people" claim of the Zionists has ALWAYS Been a lie.  That land wasn't settled, it was STOLEN.
> 
> And when the Jews are driven into the sea, no one will feel all that bad about it.



So, for those participating in the "criticism/anti-zionism/anti-semitism" discussion, the first sentence above is an example of anti-zionism which may or may not be sourced in some sort of anti-semitism.

The second sentence is anti-semitism, plain and simple.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 8, 2016)

Shusha said:


> So, for those participating in the "criticism/anti-zionism/anti-semitism" discussion, the first sentence above is an example of anti-zionism which may or may not be sourced in some sort of anti-semitism.
> 
> The second sentence is anti-semitism, plain and simple.



The zionists are from Europe.

The Palestinians are from the "Levant".  

Not that i buy Bible Fairy Tales for a second, but if anyone is a "Semite' in this discussion, it's the Palestinians, not the Europeans who decided to pick a loser religion. 

Seriously, if you are going to waste you life worshipping imaginary men in the sky who never produce anything in this life, you probably should at the very least get the promise of something in the next one.. 

I mean, the Xians get the whole Puppies and Sunshine, and the Muzzies get their 76 hopefully not ugly virgins. 

Hey, maybe just to be fair, I should insult the Bhuddists as well. Wouldn't want them to feel left out.


----------



## Boston1 (May 8, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense and more nonsense.
> ...



Well at least your racism is obvious. 

Most people are too embarrassed and ashamed to admit they wouldn't want to live next to someone simply based on race. 

I take it you would equally as readily admit to other Nazi virtues ?

Your numbers are impossible when it comes to Arab Muslim population. The pop numbers for Jerusalem are based on a number of surveys and first hand reports over time. 

While the numbers for Jewish returnees are well documented the Arab Muslims on the other hand refused to acknowledge that immigration was even occurring as they insisted the entire middle east was Muslim and wouldn't even consider movement from say Syria to what would become Israel as immigration. 

The fact is that while the Judaic people were returning to their native homeland, Judaea, the Arab Muslims were simply a second wave of colonists in an area well outside their native lands on the Arabian peninsula 

Might want to check some facts before you post again as your racist views are skewing the facts of history


----------



## JoeB131 (May 8, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Well at least your racism is obvious.
> 
> Most people are too embarrassed and ashamed to admit they wouldn't want to live next to someone simply based on race.
> 
> I take it you would equally as readily admit to other Nazi virtues ?



Hey, guy, I'm honestly sick and tired of you FOOLS playing the Hitler Card every time someone points out what a bunch of shits you are. Your Hitler Card expired a long time ago. 

It's not a racial issue, guy.  It's a religious one.  The idea that you are God's own very special people and that entitles you to act like kind of an asshole is the problem.  



Boston1 said:


> Your numbers are impossible when it comes to Arab Muslim population. The pop numbers for Jerusalem are based on a number of surveys and first hand reports over time.



The thing is, you cherry picked one figure for one city. I pointed out figures from several ones for the whole region.  So, um, no.  



Boston1 said:


> The fact is that while the Judaic people were returning to their native homeland, Judaea, the Arab Muslims were simply a second wave of colonists in an area well outside their native lands on the Arabian peninsula



Guy, the only reason why they went back to their "homeland' is that their actual homeland, Europe, tried it's level best to eliminate them.  (And yes, everyone in Europe was pretty willing to help.)  NOw, that's sad and all, I guess (although you don't see the Poles using the Holocaust as an excuse to act like a bunch of douchebags), but the fact remains, they stole the land from the people who had it. 

And then tried to pretend they weren't living there. 

We don't show sympathy to ax murderers just because their mommies beat them, and we shouldn't show sympathy to the Zionists because of something the Nazis did to their ancestors.


----------



## Boston1 (May 8, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least your racism is obvious.
> ...



LOL so you respond to facts with a rant. Thats classic.

Couple little misses in that whole thing ;--)

I'm not Jewish. I'm native American.

I'm 100% for native rights.

You seem to be all about the Arab muslim colonists who never really owned the land anyway. Or the Ottomans who did own it and signed it over. Either way you are sniveling on about colonists rights and I'm not buying it.

Or more likely simply another racist ass who can't keep their hatred and bigotry under wraps long enough to post on the internet.

Little fact that kinda screws up your entire argument. The Judaic people had a constant presence in their native lands despite the many Arab Muslim pogroms to annihilate them and are simply returning to it.

Interesting part you of course are incapable of acknowledging is that they were peacefully BUYING land from WILLING Arab Muslim sellers right up until the racist and bigots among the Arab Muslims decided to attack their new neighbors and LOST.

At which point SOME Arab Muslim colonists turned tail and ran, abandoning the land they'd formerly inhabited.

Abandon land around here and 3 short years later it reverts to the state. Same in Israel. Same in most places.

So whats your problem ?

The rest of that nonsense is hardly worth my time ;--)


----------



## JoeB131 (May 8, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> I'm not Jewish. I'm native American.
> 
> I'm 100% for native rights.
> 
> You seem to be all about the Arab muslim colonists who never really owned the land anyway.



I find this little bit of interesting.   

So you are upset that your Imaginary Native American tribe got wiped out, but it's okay to do that the Palestinians because they never "owned" the land. 

Neither did Native Americans.  The concept of "Land ownership" is largely a western on.  



Boston1 said:


> Interesting part you of course are incapable of acknowledging is that they were peacefully BUYING land from WILLING Arab Muslim sellers right up until the racist and bigots among the Arab Muslims decided to attack their new neighbors and LOST.



Yeah, the Jews were so peaceful.  That's why they came in with guns.


----------



## Boston1 (May 8, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not Jewish. I'm native American.
> ...



Interesting that you attempt to dictate Native American beliefs to a Native American. Kinda reminds me of a lot of other revisionist history.

But whatever, you are miles off topic.

Although I did find that comment about an imaginary Native American tribe pretty funny. kinda makes me curious as to what tribe you are referring.

Our subject however is the Arab Muslim colonists who arrived mostly in the 2nd Arab Muslim colonial period of the early to mid 20th century. A period of immigration which coincided with  the economic boom of the Zionist movement. Laborers were after all in short supply and the Zionists were buying and building fast at this time.

A careful review of all records show that the Arab Muslim population in Jerusalem went from a paltry few thousand to nearly a hundred thousand in just a few years. Certainly not something that can be attributed to simple fecundity

Yet you blither on about Native American beliefs.

Something you clearly know nothing about


----------



## Challenger (May 9, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Our subject however is the Arab Muslim colonists who arrived mostly in the 2nd Arab Muslim colonial period of the early to mid 20th century. A period of immigration which coincided with the economic boom of the Zionist movement. Laborers were after all in short supply and the Zionists were buying and building fast at this time.



You'll have to excuse him, BoSton1's bought in to the Joan Peters myth completely, but never provides any evidence to back his assertions, which, like Peters' drivel, has been debunked time after time on this forum.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> A careful review of all records show that the Arab Muslim population in Jerusalem went from a paltry few thousand to nearly a hundred thousand in just a few years. Certainly not something that can be attributed to simple fecundity



jerusalem wasn't all of Palestine.  I'm not sure why we have to keep repeating this to you. 

1922 and 1931 Censuses- Muslims were in the Majority, until the Jews stole their land.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2016)

Challenger said:


> You'll have to excuse him, BoSton1's bought in to the Joan Peters myth completely, but never provides any evidence to back his assertions, which, like Peters' drivel, has been debunked time after time on this forum.



BoSton1 probably really thinks that Rover went to go live with a nice farm family after he kept shitting on the rug.


----------



## Boston1 (May 9, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Our subject however is the Arab Muslim colonists who arrived mostly in the 2nd Arab Muslim colonial period of the early to mid 20th century. A period of immigration which coincided with the economic boom of the Zionist movement. Laborers were after all in short supply and the Zionists were buying and building fast at this time.
> ...



Ah our local ten year old debating team captain. Spoken like a true hypocrite, notice the previous was stated without a shred of supporting evidence ;--) 

Lets just review and see what we have. 

from 

DanielPipes.org looks at the Middle East, Islam, terrorism, U.S. foreign policy, and related topics from the perspective of an American with a Ph.D. in medieval Middle East history who now heads a current-affairs think tank, the Middle East Forum.

Quote 

How odd that such last names as al-Masri (the Egyptian,), al-Djazair (the Algerian), el-Mughrabi (the Moroccan), al-Yamani (the Yemenite) and even al-Afghani are so common among those claiming to be "Palestinians."

Today's Palestinians are immigrants from many nations: "Balkans, Greeks, Syrians, Latins, Egyptians, Turks, Armenians, Italians, Persians, Kurds, Germans, Afghans, Circassians, Bosnians, Sudaneese, Samaritans, Algerians, Motawila, Tartars, Hungarians, Scots, Navarese, Bretons, English, Franks, Ruthenians, Bohemians, Bulgarians, Georgians, Syrians, Persian Nestorians, Indians, Copts, Maronites, and many others." (DeHass, History, p. 258. John of Wurzburg list from Reinhold Rohricht edition, pp. 41, 69).

There are villages populated wholly by settlers from other portions of the Turkish Empire in the 19th century. There are villages of Bosnians, Circassians, and Egyptians. -Parkes, James William, History of the Peoples of Palestine, Hammondsworth, Great Britain, 1970, p. 212.

There are very large contingents from the Mediterranean countries, especially Armenia, Greece, and Italy, Turkomen settlers, a fairly large Afghan colony, Motawila, immigrants from Persia, tribes of Kurds, a Bosnian colony, Circassian settlements, a large Algerian element, Sudanese… -Encyclopedia Brittanica, 1911 ed.

[Ibrahim Pasha, the 1831 Egyptian conquerer of Palestine] "left behind him permanent colonies of Egyptians at Besian, Nablus, Irbid, Acre, and Jaffa. Into Jaffa alone, "at least 2,000 people have been imported." -Ernst Frankenstein, Justice For My People, London, Nicholson and Watson, 1943, p. 127.

In 1860, entire Algerian tribes immigrated en masse to Safed. The Muslims of Safed, are "mostly descended from these Moorish settlers and from Kurds that came earlier to the city."

-De Haas, Jacob, History of Palestine, The Last Two Thousand Years, New York, 1934, p. 425.

"I learn of the arrival of about 6,000 of the Beni Sukhr Arabs at Tiberias who are very seldom seen this side of the Jordan."

-British Consul James Finn in apers Relating to the Distubances in Syria, no. 2, June 1860, p. 35.

After 1870, "the [Turkish] forward policy included…the planting of Circassian colonies in the country."

-Smith, CG in Studies on Palestine During the Ottoman Period, Jerusalem, 1975, p. 93.

"The Arabs would have sat in the dark forever had not the Zionist engineers harnessed the Jordan river for electrification. Now they swarm into Palestine in seeking the light."

- Winston Churchill, 1922 "A Peace to End All Peace"

"This illegal [Arab] immigration was not only going on from the Sinai, but also from Transjordan and Syria, and it is very difficult to make a case out for the misery of the Arabs if at the same time their compatriots from adjoining states could not be kept from going in to share that misery."

-Palestine Royal Commission Report, London: 1937

"So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied until their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population."

-Winston Churchill, 1939.

End Quote 

Quote 

Even Yasser Arafat, the most famous "Palestinian" and leader of the P.L.O terrorist organization, was not native to Judea. He called himself a "Palestinian refugee" but spoke Arabic with an Egyptian accent. He was born in 1929 Cairo, Egypt. He served in the Egyptian army, studied in the University of Cairo, and lived in Cairo until 1956! His full name was Mohammed Abdel Rahman Abdel Raouf Arafat al-Qudwa al-Husseini. "Al-Qudwa" tribe origin?

Yasser Arafat also proudly stated in his authorized biography that, "If there is any such thing as a Palestinian people, it is I, Yasser Arafat, who created them."

End Quote 

You might also enjoy this little tidbit 

Quote 

...because the 'Palestinians' by their own admission are a fiction created by that Arab narrative.


The term "Palestina" was invented by the Roman emperor Hadrian. The Romans wanted to rename Eretz Yisrael (the Land of Israel) after the Philistines, the longtime enemy of the Jews. Hadrian believed that by renaming the Jewish homeland after the Jews' archenemy, he would be able to forever break the bond between the Land of Israel and the Jewish people.

But even the name of the Philistines, from which the term "Palestine" was adopted, is completely alien to the Land of Israel.

The name Philistines in Hebrew is plishtim, which comes from the Hebrew verb polshim (foreign invaders).

Arabs only came to the Land of Israel in large numbers after the Jews returned in the 20th century and started to rebuild the nation, thereby creating economic and employment opportunities for Arab immigrants.

Prior to 1870, when Jews started to return to the Holy Land in large numbers, there were fewer than 100,000 Arabs living in what is today the State of Israel - including Yesha (the Hebrew acronym for Judea, Samaria and the Gaza District).

This small number of nomadic, tribal Arabs who lived in the Holy Land before the modern Jewish return never considered themselves to be a separate people or nation.

The Arabs who lived in the Land of Israel were not "Palestinians" but Arabs - part of a huge Arab people with 22 very large independent nations that control one-ninth of the land mass on the planet Earth...

link

End Quote 

Now what was it you were saying there Spiffy, about unsubstantiated claims ?


----------



## Boston1 (May 9, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > A careful review of all records show that the Arab Muslim population in Jerusalem went from a paltry few thousand to nearly a hundred thousand in just a few years. Certainly not something that can be attributed to simple fecundity
> ...



Yikes, you do seem to be having trouble with the basics. First little jewel in that crown of crap was the part about "stole their land". I always get a bang out of that one. Now can you explain to the class how it is that land lost in war is somehow still owned by the defeated party ? Or more accurately, was it ever owned, in this case, by the Arab Muslims in the first place ?

Aside from the fact that there has never been a state called palestine or that the area of the British Mandate was previously owned by the Ottomans who signed off on it in a treaty to the LoN who then handed it over to the UN who suggested divisions based on religious preferences rather than country of origins, for a reason ;--) . However those suggestions were never employed since those pillars of humanity the Arabs decided to make every effort to "slaughter every last jew from the river to the sea".

Which brings us right back to awaiting your explanation of how a group of Arab Muslims who don't own the land they may be occupying start a war, lose, and cry foul when they discover just how badly they screwed up. The Zionists were peacefully buying land from willing Arab Muslim sellers when the rhetoric, racism and bigotry of those Arab Muslims remaining led them to war.

Its really quite basic. The Arab Muslims started a war over land they didn't own and lost. Making them doubly defeated.

So go home.

There's lots of Arab Muslim countries for them to return to, which of course I'd fully support as someone who respects native rights. Assuming of course they embrace their native heritage which inevitably wouldn't be Arab or Muslim since the ONLY area those descriptives are native to is the Arabian Peninsula.

So either looking at these issues through the lens of history or the lens of logic we still can't find much if any supporting evidence for the Arab Muslim narrative, which you little treasures spew with exactly no viable supporting evidences. Instead what we have are rather infantile rants concerning personal issues which certainly appear to be brought on by the childlike frustration so evident in your failed arguments.

Maybe you should give up on the utter BS which is the Arab Muslim narrative and actually read up on a little history for a change ;--)

But do go on


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> End Quote
> 
> Now what was it you were saying there Spiffy, about unsubstantiated claims ?



So you found a bunch of claims by White Europeans that White European Colonization is a good thing?.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Yikes, you do seem to be having trouble with the basics. First little jewel in that crown of crap was the part about "stole their land". I always get a bang out of that one. Now can you explain to the class how it is that land lost in war is somehow still owned by the defeated party ? Or more accurately, was it ever owned, in this case, by the Arab Muslims in the first place ?



Guy, you really need to get out of your 19th Century thinking.  Just because the Jews hold the land by military force now doesn't mean they will forever. 

Just ask the South Africans how that works out.  

You see, here's the biggest problem you all have. The Arabs are fucking. The Jews aren't.  And a lot of young Israelis have gotten over the Hitler thing and would probably rather live in Europe where people don't want to kill them.  

so trying to pretend the Palestinians aren't really from Palestine or trying to prevent the "right to return" or playing games with Gaza and the West bank doesn't take away from the fact that if you had one person, one vote, the zionist entity would be no more.


----------



## Boston1 (May 9, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes, you do seem to be having trouble with the basics. First little jewel in that crown of crap was the part about "stole their land". I always get a bang out of that one. Now can you explain to the class how it is that land lost in war is somehow still owned by the defeated party ? Or more accurately, was it ever owned, in this case, by the Arab Muslims in the first place ?
> ...



So you have abandoned all logical or factual discourse and are instead going to ramble on about how unfair the world is.

Brilliant argument

Let us know how that works out for you








Meanwhile back on topic


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> So you have abandoned all logical or factual discourse and are instead going to ramble on about how unfair the world is.
> 
> Brilliant argument
> 
> Let us know how that works out for you



I will tell you exactly how that will work out.  Israel will go the way of Apartheid South Africa, because most of the world doesn't think a settler state treating the native people like second class citizens in their own country is morally acceptable. 

If it weren't for inbred Christians in this country supporting Israel hoping Jesus will come back, you'd have no friends in the world at all.


----------



## Boston1 (May 9, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > So you have abandoned all logical or factual discourse and are instead going to ramble on about how unfair the world is.
> ...








Well you certainly are following the standard Antisemitic playbook. Thats more than obvious.

So now we've moved on to another favorite, the apartheid accusation. Brilliant, you really have abandoned one failed argument after another. Its an obvious sign of just how desperate the Arab Muslim narrative is when this kinda thing occurs.

But sure, we can discuss the differences between the restrictions intended to prevent terrorism against Israeli citizens and the system of racial segregation in SA.

But a quick question. Since there are Arab Muslims completely free, to vote, participate in politics and enjoying all the protections and privileges of Israeli citizenship regardless of their faith or ethnicity where's the comparison at all.

I mean apartheid applied to all black people as enshrined in SA law, there is no such system in Israel. Israeli law applies equally to all citizens.  Israel has a system of restrictions against "areas" were terrorist activities occur. Travel into and out of those areas is closely observed and in some cases restricted. But the restrictions are not based on race or religion they are based on location and applied to all equally. There is no racial consideration within the law.

Gaza for instance is not a part of Israel and is in no way under Israeli control. In fact it went from Arab Muslim occupied LoN land to Arab Muslim occupied UN land to Arab Muslim occupied Egyptian land to Arab Muslim occupied Israeli land to Gaza. Gaza being an independent non entity fully able at any time to declare statehood except for one thing. The Gazan's are so hell bent on their hatred and racism they don't seem to have time to file the appropriate paperwork, or even form a governance effective enough to avoid the open sewers so common to the Strip.






but if you require a more detailed analysis of the differences between defensive restrictions and apartheid then no problem

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwic6vns-8zMAhUG8IMKHVemDV0QFggcMAA&url=http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/may/22/israel-injustices-not-apartheid-state&usg=AFQjCNEvWHT5DuKBfKgyxrzSZK3FfD9H6g&sig2=TMeEX-LRka69luBhKeoRKA&bvm=bv.121421273,d.amc



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwic6vns-8zMAhUG8IMKHVemDV0QFggkMAE&url=http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/jake-beaumont/israel-not-apartheid-state_b_9128056.html&usg=AFQjCNEnO36SFQAoDQ6ZEAcRfz1ZJP3Hbg&sig2=PExT2uSZVLJYx0QjeFvurQ&bvm=bv.121421273,d.amc



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwic6vns-8zMAhUG8IMKHVemDV0QFggrMAI&url=http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-oren-israel-apartheid-20140518-story.html&usg=AFQjCNG2BjuT85jY1xX9VF57Z5micgklPw&sig2=JCdGQHMESKFroTyqc8z34g&bvm=bv.121421273,d.amc



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=13&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwic6vns-8zMAhUG8IMKHVemDV0QFghQMAw&url=http://www.adl.org/israel-international/israel-middle-east/content/AG/inaccuracy-israel-apartheid-state.html&usg=AFQjCNEJCUUD-nuOernrzFudjDzcU_9nXA&sig2=BoGM4T6MlDGwY_n0iu86jA&bvm=bv.121421273,d.amc


So again your over emotional outbursts which are obviously following the Arab Muslim narrative quite closely simply don't stand up to even rudimentary review.

Ever wonder why the Israeli's are not tunneling into Gaza ? Ever wonder why the Egyptians have even tighter restrictions on the movement of Gazan's into Egypt ? Its a no brainer, a culture of hatred, racism, bigotry and violence is coming home to roost and until the terrorists who run Gaza realize that violence is not the way; no one will allow them to spread that violence to otherwise peaceful countries. Like Egypt and Israel


----------



## Challenger (May 9, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > End Quote
> ...



White *Zionist* Europeans, please. Oh, and an Israeli Hasbasra blog "Israel Matzav".  



			
				Arab Muslim colonists who arrived mostly in the 2nd Arab Muslim colonial period of the [COLOR=#0000ff said:
			
		

> *early to mid 20th century.*[/COLOR] A period of immigration which coincided with the economic boom of the Zionist movement.



I think it's funny given his words above, he provides citations from the 19th century, but what can you expect from somone who invents "Judaic People" and the mythical "Canaan Valley" where they live? Watching too much Game of Thrones or reading Tolkien, methinks.


----------



## Boston1 (May 9, 2016)

Challenger said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Well at least you've given up pretending to actually have any viable input and stuck to the pathetic personal attacks. Those sad pretenses of yours at debating the issues were weak at best.

So now you've moved on to the typical claims of hasbara, Another weak argument at best. Since it fails completely to address any issue with the actual argument and simply avoid it altogether.

Why am I not surprised.

OK then nothing to really respond to here people and since some of us actually work and live productive lives I guess I should be going.

Feel free to continue all the Israeli bashing, I could use the laughs at the end of a long tough day.

Oh and of course. Looks like those hundreds of millions in welfare money spent on tunnels isn't working out to well for yah now is it ;--)

Better go begging for more ;--)


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwjj--28jM3MAhUryoMKHd57AngQFggcMAA&url=http://www.wsj.com/articles/where-does-all-that-aid-for-palestinians-go-1453669813&usg=AFQjCNF51Vvk6tWihnOkQZ99RreHQzmMfA&sig2=8ZhARHEmrB2KG83fcGhZxw&bvm=bv.121421273,d.amc

Quote 

This support for terrorism doesn’t end with hate speech. The Palestinian regime in Ramallah pays monthly stipends of between $400 and $3,500 to terrorists and their families, the latter of which is more than five times the average monthly salary of a Palestinian worker.

According to data from its budgetary reports, compiled in June 2014 by Israel’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the PA’s annual budget for supporting Palestinian terrorists was then roughly $75 million. That amounted to some 16% of the foreign donations the PA received annually. Overall in 2012 foreign aid made up about a quarter of the PA’s $3.1 billion budget. More recent figures are inaccessible since the Palestinian Authority is no longer transparent about the stipend transfers.

End Quote 


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjj--28jM3MAhUryoMKHd57AngQFggjMAE&url=http://www.forbes.com/2009/01/16/gaza-hamas-funding-oped-cx_re_0116ehrenfeld.html&usg=AFQjCNEpwQ5QtOkaM-jfTtcnOGUiTj6bLA&sig2=NU1xDMkjaeezDAyGe-xnpQ&bvm=bv.121421273,d.amc


Why not put an end to all aid going through UNRWA and instead let the Arab Muslims in the mandated areas stand on the strength of their own hard work LOL. Maybe then they wouldn't have so much time to build tunnels into other countries.


----------



## Challenger (May 9, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...








Then he cites Michael Oren, the ADL, Jake Beaumont, from (Dis)Honest Reporting, and the sell out Benjamin Pogrund, who fought against South African Apartheid and now shills for the Zionist paradise, like he does.

He contiues with his BS with a photo of a street in a Gaza strip village after seasonal floods inundated the area from Wadi Gaza. Unfortunatly the flooding is exacerbated by lack of fuel so restricting how much water can be pumped out of flood-stricken areas. Fuel shortages caused by the Zionist seige which also restricts other kinds of machinery related to pumping and sewage management that could help Gazans combat the floods..


----------



## Challenger (May 9, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Well at least you've given up pretending to actually have any viable input...



No. I've just stopped taking you seriously.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> I mean apartheid applied to all black people as enshrined in SA law, there is no such system in Israel. Israeli law applies equally to all citizens. Israel has a system of restrictions against "areas" were terrorist activities occur. Travel into and out of those areas is closely observed and in some cases restricted. But the restrictions are not based on race or religion they are based on location and applied to all equally. There is no racial consideration within the law.



you know, the Racists in South Africa made similiar arguments, and no one bought them.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2016)

Challenger said:


> I think it's funny given his words above, he provides citations from the 19th century, but what can you expect from somone who invents "Judaic People" and the mythical "Canaan Valley" where they live? Watching too much Game of Thrones or reading Tolkien, methinks.



The Zionists cite the BIble to bolster their claims to Palestine, but that same book contains giants, sea monsters, unicorns, satyrs, talking snakes and talking donkeys.


----------



## teddyearp (May 9, 2016)

Penelope said:


> <SNIP>, Israel wants  to push Gazans into the sea, on foot. Out door prison it is.  You know what they say, people will try to break out of prison.



If Israel really wanted to push them out to the sea and destroy them, they would have already done it a long long long long long long long long time ago. Long ago.


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > <SNIP>, Israel wants  to push Gazans into the sea, on foot. Out door prison it is.  You know what they say, people will try to break out of prison.
> ...



Well the world is watching now, so its too late. They tried a long long time ago and they just didn't succeed.


----------



## Phoenall (May 9, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...









 You know what happens when you build shelters in gaza, the big brave terrorists kick all the women and children out so they can hide behind them.
 The answer is to stop firing illegal weapons and committing war crimes.


----------



## Phoenall (May 9, 2016)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 And the world has seen the truth after the journalists reported the use of women and children as human shields by hamas, the use of foreign nationals to protect their illegal weapons and the use of UN schools to store illegal weapons. So the world has stopped the handouts to gaza and the Palestinians are whining again.


----------



## teddyearp (May 9, 2016)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What a fucking cull!  NO.  They fought the invading Arabs and kicked their asses to the point that the Arabs realized they had to stop fighting and go for some sort of peace agreement otherwise they wouldn't be in any part of that land, and worse.

You folks don't get it, do you.  You claim that Israel wants all of the Middle East, from the Nile to the Euphrates.  HA! If that were the case, every time that they have fought back the invading Arab armies and the Arabs started to cry 'uncle' they would have kept up and done just that. They had the Sinai. They could have marched all the way to Amman.  They had Beirut.  They have knocked on Damascus' door.

But they just want to live in peace in their land.


----------



## Challenger (May 10, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's funny given his words above, he provides citations from the 19th century, but what can you expect from somone who invents "Judaic People" and the mythical "Canaan Valley" where they live? Watching too much Game of Thrones or reading Tolkien, methinks.
> ...



Good point, although I don't recall reading about unicorns and satyrs. Unfortunately the Zionists have been repeating their fantasies so often the gullable think they're true. 

As William James famously quoted, "There's nothing so absurd that if you repeat it often enough, people will believe it." or more pithily, by Lenin, ""A lie told often enough becomes the truth." 

Given most early Zionists were originally Russian...


----------



## Challenger (May 10, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



You contradict yourself nicely there, and completely overlook the fact that the US (when it still could), UN (world opinion) and USSR (threat of WW3) kept the Zionists in check. Their ambitions remain the same, however, "From the Euphrates to the sea". Iraq and Syria are curently "destabilised" and the Zionists are working on their "bitch", the US to recognise their annexation of the Golan, just another a step on their road to Damascus then Baghdad.


----------



## Challenger (May 10, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> DanielPipes.org looks at the Middle East, Islam, terrorism, U.S. foreign policy, and related topics from the perspective of an American with a Ph.D. in medieval Middle East history who now heads a current-affairs think tank, the Middle East Forum.



Other views of Daniel Pipes include:

In The Nation, Brooklyn writer Kristine McNeil describes Pipes as an "anti-Arab propagandist" who has built a career out of "distortions... twist[ing] words, quot[ing] people out of context and stretch[ing] the truth to suit his purpose".

James Zogby argues that Pipes possesses an "obsessive hatred of all things Muslim", and that "Pipes is to Muslims what David Duke is to African-Americans".

Christopher Hitchens, a fellow supporter of the Iraq War and critic of political Islam, also criticized Pipes, arguing that Pipes pursued an intolerant agenda, and was one who "confuses scholarship with propaganda", and "pursues petty vendettas with scant regard for objectivity". Daniel Pipes is not a man of peace.



Boston1 said:


> How odd that such last names as al-Masri (the Egyptian,), al-Djazair (the Algerian), el-Mughrabi (the Moroccan), al-Yamani (the Yemenite) and even al-Afghani are so common among those claiming to be "Palestinians."



Not really, these are all *British* surnames Top 1000 Surnames



Boston1 said:


> "I learn of the arrival of about 6,000 of the Beni Sukhr Arabs at Tiberias who are very seldom seen this side of the Jordan."
> 
> -British Consul James Finn in apers Relating to the Distubances in Syria, no. 2, June 1860, p. 35.



Yup the Beni Sakhr were a nomadic tribe, if 6000 appeared at Tiberias in 1860 that's no big deal. Where does "British Consul James Finn" state they* settled* there?

Oh, also noticed this snippet on the Daniel Pipes website,

"From the 7th century onwards, LOI was an ARAB-SPEAKING country. That does not mean that the people living there were "real Arabs". They were not. They were, in fact, descendants of the original Jewish population and of the Greek speaking population that the Byzantines imported to Christianiize the Land."--Schlomo Sherman

Even Daniel Pipes' website contributors agree with me. 



			
				Boston1 said:
			
		

> Maybe you should give up on the utter BS which is the Arab Muslim narrative and actually read up on a little history for a change ;--)



Maybe you should take your own advice and give up on the utter BS which is has been the Zionist Hasbara narrative and actually read up on a little factual history for a change?


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



and the jews there now, where are they from?? 1st generation, aka the new Hebrews.  Most of them never returned from the Babylon exile when they could of, and at no time did they own Israel , Judea and Israel use to fight all the time. The civil war in 66 AD was the beginning of the destruction of the temple, by their own hand, and Rome finally put an end to it, till the Kitos war, only a handful of them are even remotely from the Levant, those that never left, AKA Palestinians Jews.


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Oh how destructive the Zionist are, and nightly they continue to bulldoze homes in the West Bank to build  their settlements.  They have never got along with other people and for some reason they just hate everyone and think the world owes them, what I don't know. It just makes me sick that the US stands with Israel.


----------



## Hollie (May 10, 2016)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Your conspiracy theories and fantasies are of "Baghdad Bob" quality.


----------



## Penelope (May 10, 2016)

teddyearp said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Which was and still is y there is a huge refugee camp in Lebanon and Jordan. Over 700,000 left the first time. Why did  we send Marines to Lebanon, to aid the Palestinians, who got pissed and blew the barracks up,  I wonder, the Zionist? . Who created a need for Hezbollah, the Zionist. Do not interfere in Zionist activities , or you will be sorry, Reagan and Clinton was and even Trump has changed his tune about creating peace there, now he says to keep building settlements.  The Zionist are out for blood and they will never stop, even when it means to fight their own.


----------



## Hollie (May 10, 2016)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Oh, I don't know. I think it's rather gracious of Lebanon and Jordan to offer the Pal'istanians their sequestered, isolated, secured and kept at arms length _Summer Fun Camps. _


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2016)

Challenger said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 Care to show then where the "zionists" cite the Bible to bolster their claims to Palestine. As far as I have seen the ones doing that the most are the anti semitic Jew haters like yourself.   Most "Zionists" cite international law as the claim to Palestine as that is irrefutable, this is why the likes of you want to make it illegal for Jews to be covered by international law


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Care to show then where the "zionists" cite the Bible to bolster their claims to Palestine. As far as I have seen the ones doing that the most are the anti semitic Jew haters like yourself. Most "Zionists" cite international law as the claim to Palestine as that is irrefutable, this is why the likes of you want to make it illegal for Jews to be covered by international law



INternational Law? The only reason why Israel hasn't been thrown out of the UN yet is because the US keeps vetoing any resolution they don't like.


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...









 From Israel if you look, as very few have migrated into Israel in the last decade. Apart from the French Jews escaping islamonazi persecution from the invading islamonazi hordes.


 Still waiting for the link to prove your racist claims ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...










 EVIDENCE that what they are doing is against any law ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Care to show then where the "zionists" cite the Bible to bolster their claims to Palestine. As far as I have seen the ones doing that the most are the anti semitic Jew haters like yourself. Most "Zionists" cite international law as the claim to Palestine as that is irrefutable, this is why the likes of you want to make it illegal for Jews to be covered by international law
> ...







Don't you think that Israel would not welcome being thrown out of the UN. It would mean they could finish the job the next time the Palestinians start the violence.. But you bleat like this all the time when shown that INTERNATIONAL LAW works for the Jews and you don't like it. You don't like the fact that the same international law that brought about the rebirth or Syria, Iraq, Iran, Saudi, Egypt and the creation of Jordan also granted the land to the Jews for their NATIONal home.


 Time to suck it in and get along with your shabby inconsequential sad lonely life.


----------



## Phoenall (May 10, 2016)

Penelope said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 Your Islamic education is showing again as you are becoming incoherent and rambling


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Don't you think that Israel would not welcome being thrown out of the UN. It would mean they could finish the job the next time the Palestinians start the violence.. But you bleat like this all the time when shown that INTERNATIONAL LAW works for the Jews and you don't like it. You don't like the fact that the same international law that brought about the rebirth or Syria, Iraq, Iran, Saudi, Egypt and the creation of Jordan also granted the land to the Jews for their NATIONal home.
> 
> 
> Time to suck it in and get along with your shabby inconsequential sad lonely life.



The Zionist Entity will be pushed into the sea... and teh Star of David will be a reviled symbol like the swastika and hammer and sickle


----------



## Kondor3 (May 10, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> ...The Zionist Entity will be pushed into the sea... and teh Star of David will be a reviled symbol like the swastika and hammer and sickle


And here I didn't think you had a sense of humor...


----------



## Kondor3 (May 10, 2016)

Best thing to do with those tunnels is to wait until a few dozen Hamas Neanderthals enter, then plug-up both ends, half-flood the thing with gasoline, light a match, and watch the fun...


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> And here I didn't think you had a sense of humor...



NOthing funny about Jews killing kids.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 10, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > And here I didn't think you had a sense of humor...
> ...


Better Jews killing Arab kids, than Arabs killing Jewish kids.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Better Jews killing Arab kids, than Arabs killing Jewish kids.



I think that kids of either side getting killed is bad, but here's how you keep the Jewish kids from being killed. 

Go the fuck back to Europe where you came from and don't piss them off htis time.


----------



## Phoenall (May 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you think that Israel would not welcome being thrown out of the UN. It would mean they could finish the job the next time the Palestinians start the violence.. But you bleat like this all the time when shown that INTERNATIONAL LAW works for the Jews and you don't like it. You don't like the fact that the same international law that brought about the rebirth or Syria, Iraq, Iran, Saudi, Egypt and the creation of Jordan also granted the land to the Jews for their NATIONal home.
> ...








Get real if that happens you can expect another war in the M.E that will result in many deaths and the use of nuclear weapons. Then the muslims will be whining over the UN enforcing its charter on them where it says "all out war" is not allowed.


 It is only islamonazi halfwits and neo Marxist morons that think the way you do


----------



## Phoenall (May 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Better Jews killing Arab kids, than Arabs killing Jewish kids.
> ...








So where in Europe did the Jews who were forcibly evicted from Jerusalem come from again. Can you fing Jerusalem on the map of Europe for me. Or how about the Jews from Cairo, Ramallah, Hebron  etc.




 By the way when are you going back to Europe where you belong because you are just as much an invader as the Jews, in fact even more so as you were not invited to settle.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Get real if that happens you can expect another war in the M.E that will result in many deaths and the use of nuclear weapons. Then the muslims will be whining over the UN enforcing its charter on them where it says "all out war" is not allowed.
> 
> 
> It is only islamonazi halfwits and neo Marxist morons that think the way you do



The Zionist entity will die with a whimper... when most of them go back to Europe and the ones that remain can't sustain Apartheid in the face of international disgust.  

Let's not forget, Apartheid South Africa had nukes, too.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> So where in Europe did the Jews who were forcibly evicted from Jerusalem come from again. Can you fing Jerusalem on the map of Europe for me. Or how about the Jews from Cairo, Ramallah, Hebron etc.



Most of the Jews (the very small amount of Jews) who lived in the Islamic world before the Zionist Entity was created were Sepheredic Jews who fled from Spain during the Inquisition.  

Before their brethren, the European Ashikinaze Jews settled in Palestine and stole their land.


----------



## Phoenall (May 11, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Best thing to do with those tunnels is to wait until a few dozen Hamas Neanderthals enter, then plug-up both ends, half-flood the thing with gasoline, light a match, and watch the fun...








 Just use raw sewage  and let the methane gas build up for a few days, then light the blue touch paper before retiring.


----------



## Phoenall (May 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Get real if that happens you can expect another war in the M.E that will result in many deaths and the use of nuclear weapons. Then the muslims will be whining over the UN enforcing its charter on them where it says "all out war" is not allowed.
> ...






And no external enemies. It will be the islamonazi entity that will die with a whinge and a whine when most of them are forced of the lands they have stolen back to the empty quarter in Saudi.

Still waiting for your evidence of apartheid by Israel, give places, dates and events to see just what your warped brain considers to be Israel and what constitutes apartheid. Don't cry when I point out that America is a lot worse when in comes to apartheid, all because you invaders took over.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Better Jews killing Arab kids, than Arabs killing Jewish kids.
> ...


Nope... way... way... wwwaaaaaaaaayyy too late for that... the Jews of Israel are there to stay... Israel is there to stay... Loser Muslims gotta leave.


----------



## Phoenall (May 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So where in Europe did the Jews who were forcibly evicted from Jerusalem come from again. Can you fing Jerusalem on the map of Europe for me. Or how about the Jews from Cairo, Ramallah, Hebron etc.
> ...







 1 million Jews were forcibly evicted from their lands and homes in 1949 by the arab muslims . Most came from long time Jewish areas in Iraq, Saudi, West bank, Jerusalem, Egypt etc. and were not Jews from Spain at all.

 WHY DO YOU LIE WHEN THE EVIDENCE IS SPREAD ALL OVER THE INTERNET


 Where is the link to the treaty granting the arab muslims full control of Palestine from either the Ottomans or the LoN ?  Without this they have no legal claim to any land.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Nope... way... way... wwwaaaaaaaaayyy too late for that... the Jews of Israel are there to stay... Israel is there to stay... Loser Muslims gotta leave.



Probably not. A recent poll showed that 50% of Young Israelis would like to move to Europe or America.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope... way... way... wwwaaaaaaaaayyy too late for that... the Jews of Israel are there to stay... Israel is there to stay... Loser Muslims gotta leave.
> ...


We can all find polls to support any position that we'd like to take... wake me up when it gets real.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> 1 million Jews were forcibly evicted from their lands and homes in 1949 by the arab muslims . Most came from long time Jewish areas in Iraq, Saudi, West bank, Jerusalem, Egypt etc. and were not Jews from Spain at all.
> 
> WHY DO YOU LIE WHEN THE EVIDENCE IS SPREAD ALL OVER THE INTERNET
> 
> ...



guy, Imperialism isn't an excuse for racism.  the zionist entity is the last vestige of European colonialism.  For that reason, it will not stand.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > 1 million Jews were forcibly evicted from their lands and homes in 1949 by the arab muslims . Most came from long time Jewish areas in Iraq, Saudi, West bank, Jerusalem, Egypt etc. and were not Jews from Spain at all. WHY DO YOU LIE WHEN THE EVIDENCE IS SPREAD ALL OVER THE INTERNET Where is the link to the treaty granting the arab muslims full control of Palestine from either the Ottomans or the LoN ? Without this they have no legal claim to any land.
> ...


Arab desire to plunder what's not theirs has many excuses, of course.


----------



## Lipush (May 11, 2016)

Yes. And the people of Israel live on.

Happy Holiday


----------



## Shusha (May 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Better Jews killing Arab kids, than Arabs killing Jewish kids.
> ...



Are you saying its permissible to intentionally target and kill children if your cause is the correct one?

Why don't the Arab Muslims go back where they came from?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO
> ...


Of course more lies and half truths. Palestine in 1922 and 1931 INCLUDED Jordan.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 11, 2016)

Shusha said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Not to worry... it's just another Jew-hater and Muzzie-lover disguised as a Liberal...


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Are you saying its permissible to intentionally target and kill children if your cause is the correct one?
> 
> Why don't the Arab Muslims go back where they came from?



They are AT where they came from.  They are the descendents of the people who lived there originally, not the people from Central Europe living there now.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Of course more lies and half truths. Palestine in 1922 and 1931 INCLUDED Jordan.



Uh, no, it didn't.  But nice try.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2016)

docmauser1 said:


> Arab desire to plunder what's not theirs has many excuses, of course.



Funny, I've never heard anyone say Arab as a verb to rip someone off. 

On the other hand, I've often heard Jew used as a verb. 

As in 'Wow, Joe, you really got Jewed on that deal."


----------



## flacaltenn (May 11, 2016)

*What happened to the discussion of "tunnels"? 
You really have to go back to the Ottoman to discuss the 
desire to build tunnels? 

Can't have every single thread in this forum look like all the others. 

*


----------



## docmauser1 (May 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Arab desire to plunder what's not theirs has many excuses, of course.
> ...


Times change, of course.


JoeB131 said:


> On the other hand, I've often heard Jew used as a verb. As in 'Wow, Joe, you really got Jewed on that deal."


Poor Joe Brainfart. But he got his lucky stars, of course.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> *What happened to the discussion of "tunnels"?
> You really have to go back to the Ottoman to discuss the
> desire to build tunnels?
> 
> ...



The problem is, the tunnels are a symptom of the larger problem.. 

The Zionists like to pretend that these people digging the tunnels are just being a bunch of meanies.  

Um, no, they are doing EXACTLY what Americans would do if a bunch of Chinese showed up one day and occupied California and treated Americans like second class citizens.


----------



## Hollie (May 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *What happened to the discussion of "tunnels"?
> ...


You're suggesting the _Amrekins_ would tunnel their way to China?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2016)

Hollie said:


> You're suggesting the _Amrekins_ would tunnel their way to China?



I'm suggesting that if China had somehow cheated their way into possession of Calfornia, Americans would dig tunnels under California to attack the Chinese invaders. 

Just like if a bunch of (Jewish) Europeans cheated their way into possession of Palestine, Arabs would dig tunnels under Palestine to attack the European invaders.


----------



## Hollie (May 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You're suggesting the _Amrekins_ would tunnel their way to China?
> ...


If the Chinese were in possession of California,  I'd suggest we bring in a carrier from Norfolk and drag the place into the Pacific.

Someone cue-up Billy Joel, please.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2016)

Hollie said:


> If the Chinese were in possession of California, I'd suggest we bring in a carrier from Norfolk and drag the place into the Pacific.
> 
> Someone cue-up Billy Joel, please.



no, if they were in possession of california, we should DRIVE THEM OUT.  

Just like Arabs want to drive out Europeans who have stolen their land.


----------



## Hollie (May 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > If the Chinese were in possession of California, I'd suggest we bring in a carrier from Norfolk and drag the place into the Pacific.
> ...


Your silly _stolen land ™_ and _invasion_ ™ slogans have been addressed and refuted elsewhere.

Here ( Hollie presents a shovel to Joe), book a flight on Fatah'istan International Airlines and join your Islamic terrorist tunnel rat heroes where your silly melodrama will be appreciated.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying its permissible to intentionally target and kill children if your cause is the correct one? Why don't the Arab Muslims go back where they came from?
> ...


+/- about 3000 miles, of course.


JoeB131 said:


> They are the descendents of the people who lived there originally, not the people from Central Europe living there now.


Palistanians have to lie like pornstars on that one, of course. Otherwise "daddy, where do we come from? - sudan, algeria, iraq, syria, etc., sonny" won't be any agitprop, indeed. Anyway, the UNRWA didn't declare those, who lived there for only two years, as "natives" for nothing.


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > 1 million Jews were forcibly evicted from their lands and homes in 1949 by the arab muslims . Most came from long time Jewish areas in Iraq, Saudi, West bank, Jerusalem, Egypt etc. and were not Jews from Spain at all.
> ...









 Unable to answer the question I see because you know they have no legal rights to any of that land. We can tell you are a RACIST JEW HATER by your use of such terms as Zionist entity, because you think it will not show your anti Semitism.

 You like the nazi's before you are a LOSER and a failure and it is you that will not stand for very long.

 Now what treaty gave the arab muslims the land of Palestine, as no other means was possible in international law until 1949


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2016)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...







 And now he will argue that trans Jordan was not part of the mandate of Palestine, and ignore any requests to say what mandate it was covered by.


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying its permissible to intentionally target and kill children if your cause is the correct one?
> ...








 Strange that as many famous people have stated that the arab muslims flooded Palestine illegally in the 1930's among them Winston Churchill who made it official by making the claim in the Houses of Parliament.


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Of course more lies and half truths. Palestine in 1922 and 1931 INCLUDED Jordan.
> ...








 Yes it did, and did so until 1946 when the British signed of on that aspect of the mandate of Palestine. So any census results for Palestine included trans Jordan/Jordan until 1946. 

 TIME TO READ THE REAL HISTORY BOOKS AND NOT THE ONES GIVEN TO YOU BY YOUR IMAM.


 A clue what mandates was Britain in charge of under the LoN mandate system ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *What happened to the discussion of "tunnels"?
> ...








 Not the same thing at all, as you forget the International laws that were in existence back then. And that the arab muslims happen to be serial illegal immigrants.


----------



## Phoenall (May 12, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > If the Chinese were in possession of California, I'd suggest we bring in a carrier from Norfolk and drag the place into the Pacific.
> ...









Wrong way round it is the arab muslims that have stolen Jewish land. Look at the INTERNATIONAL LAWS that say this is true.

 Again I ask what treaty/ International law gave the land to the arab muslims ?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2016)

docmauser1 said:


> Palistanians have to lie like pornstars on that one, of course. Otherwise "daddy, where do we come from? - sudan, algeria, iraq, syria, etc., sonny" won't be any agitprop, indeed. Anyway, the UNRWA didn't declare those, who lived there for only two years, as "natives" for nothing.



Right.  So what you are claiming is no one lived in that region, despite the British and Ottoman censuses that said otherwise, and all the people who  claim to be "Palestinians" are really really from the Sudan.



Phoenall said:


> Yes it did, and did so until 1946 when the British signed of on that aspect of the mandate of Palestine. So any census results for Palestine included trans Jordan/Jordan until 1946.



Nope. Sorry, they didn't.   

The British were an imperial power trying to impose themselves. That invalidates any "mandates" they came up with.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Unable to answer the question I see because you know they have no legal rights to any of that land. We can tell you are a RACIST JEW HATER by your use of such terms as Zionist entity, because you think it will not show your anti Semitism.
> 
> You like the nazi's before you are a LOSER and a failure and it is you that will not stand for very long.



Uh, guy, the Zionists are the Nazis.  They are like abused children who've grown up to beat up someone else, and it isn't appealling.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 13, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Palistanians have to lie like pornstars on that one, of course. Otherwise "daddy, where do we come from? - sudan, algeria, iraq, syria, etc., sonny" won't be any agitprop, indeed. Anyway, the UNRWA didn't declare those, who lived there for only two years, as "natives" for nothing.
> ...


Of course, Sudan too! Proudly confirmed by the presence of the dull-black palistanians out there in palistan. Entire algerian tribes moved to Safed too. The ottoman census joke is appreciated as funny. The brits weren't too keen on countng arabs as they were on countig jews, of course. So, palistanians would be better off acknowledging their immigrant roots and show the world they're worth something by concentrating on building palistan instead.


----------



## Phoenall (May 13, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Palistanians have to lie like pornstars on that one, of course. Otherwise "daddy, where do we come from? - sudan, algeria, iraq, syria, etc., sonny" won't be any agitprop, indeed. Anyway, the UNRWA didn't declare those, who lived there for only two years, as "natives" for nothing.
> ...









 No he said the vast majority of the Palestinians arrived after the Jews, as the Ottoman census showed 3 times. And as the UK government accepted officially the vast majority were illegal immigrants

 Sorry but they did as the records show.


Clutching at straws now I see, but lets run with your hyposis and see where we are. The British defeat the Ottomans and the Palestinian in 1917 and the losers sign over most of their empire to the winners as reparations. The winner form a trust to look after all these lands and call it the League of Nations, and it houses garrisons in all of its new lands. Today we have the former Ottoman empire that has no national status, so no Iraq, Iran, Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Israel or Palestine. 


 HOW DO YOU LIKE THEM APPLES NOW YOU CAN SEE THE RESULTS OF YOUR STUPIDITY NO ISLAMONAZI NATIONS BUT STILL ISLAMONAZI'S ARE BEING KILLED IN WARS OF THEIR MAKING


----------



## Phoenall (May 13, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Unable to answer the question I see because you know they have no legal rights to any of that land. We can tell you are a RACIST JEW HATER by your use of such terms as Zionist entity, because you think it will not show your anti Semitism.
> ...








 Shows how much you know as you are acting just like a 1930's national socialist german. You are the abused child who has turned into a bully, but you are too afraid to do it in front of others.



 Now when did the islamonazi's get ownership of the land, what treaty gave it to them. Remember that they lost it in 1917 by siding with the losers, then in 1923 by refusing to be part of the LoN mandate ( the US was one of those nations ) Then they lost it again in 1949 after being beaten by Israeli farmers with single shot breech loaders. Find the treaty and I will campaign for the treaty to be upheld


----------



## JoeB131 (May 13, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> No he said the vast majority of the Palestinians arrived after the Jews, as the Ottoman census showed 3 times. And as the UK government accepted officially the vast majority were illegal immigrants



The Ottoman Censuses were innaccurate because they were used for military conscription.  



Phoenall said:


> Clutching at straws now I see, but lets run with your hyposis and see where we are. The British defeat the Ottomans and the Palestinian in 1917 and the losers sign over most of their empire to the winners as reparations. The winner form a trust to look after all these lands and call it the League of Nations, and it houses garrisons in all of its new lands. Today we have the former Ottoman empire that has no national status, so no Iraq, Iran, Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Israel or Palestine.



Again, Imperialism is an immoral philosophy.  Zionism is the fruit of a poisonous tree, but that's what you want to hang your hat on?


----------



## Phoenall (May 14, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No he said the vast majority of the Palestinians arrived after the Jews, as the Ottoman census showed 3 times. And as the UK government accepted officially the vast majority were illegal immigrants
> ...








 AND ?     so what they were still head counts


 Try and answer the post instead of going of on a tangent because your argument has been bust wide open.  The international laws of that time where applied and that is what counts, not your Jew hatred beliefs.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 14, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> AND ? so what they were still head counts
> 
> 
> Try and answer the post instead of going of on a tangent because your argument has been bust wide open. The international laws of that time where applied and that is what counts, not your Jew hatred beliefs.



The laws of Germany said it was okay to turn you people into lampshades between 1933 and 1945, but that didn't make it "okay".  

What was done to the Palestinian People was a crime just as much as the Holocaust, the extermination of native Americans and Aboriginal Australians, or a hundred other travesties committed by European Imperialists. 

The remedy is One Person, One vote.  And if the Arab Majority votes the Zionist Entity of out existence, that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 14, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No he said the vast majority of the Palestinians arrived after the Jews, as the Ottoman census showed 3 times. And as the UK government accepted officially the vast majority were illegal immigrants
> ...


But the tax avoidance had been a primary reason , of course.


JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Clutching at straws now I see, but lets run with your hyposis and see where we are. The British defeat the Ottomans and the Palestinian in 1917 and the losers sign over most of their empire to the winners as reparations. The winner form a trust to look after all these lands and call it the League of Nations, and it houses garrisons in all of its new lands. Today we have the former Ottoman empire that has no national status, so no Iraq, Iran, Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, Israel or Palestine.
> ...


A drivelous non sequitur, typically, of course.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 14, 2016)

docmauser1 said:


> A drivelous non sequitur, typically, of course.



No, actually, it's a valid point. the problem you guys don't get is that the Zionist Entity is hated across the Islamic world because it is a reminder of what the Imperial Power, especially the British, did to them for years.


----------



## Hollie (May 14, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > A drivelous non sequitur, typically, of course.
> ...



Ya Allah, dude. You know nothing

_The Zionist Entity™_ as well as _The Xtian Entity™_ as well as the _The Wrong King of Moslem Entity™_ are hated across the retrograde moslem world because moslems hate with a passion. They hate themselves, they hate each other and they hate their incompetence and ineptitude. They hate with such a passion because according to their Cult —which they view to be inerrant—it is the entitlement of Muhammedans to rule all of mankind and to establish muhammud's kingdom on Earth (Khilafah); and we infidels have spectacularly robbed them of that unrealistic notion with the awesome power of secular, liberal democracy and capitalism.

The _Muhammedan Entity™_ has an e-special hate for jews (_The Zionist Entity™_ -ed.) because Jew hatred is enshrined in the hate and war manual that was written after the death of muhammud (swish).

The muhammedan concept of waqf is spelled out in the Hamas Charter as the motivating force for Death Cult addled Pal'istanians to wage war against _The Zionist Entity™_. Jihad is the natural extension of this spurious sense of entitlement. It is not only a practical matter which produces favorable results (to Muhammedans), but it is also an obligatory spiritual duty to make the religion of muhammud (swish) (_deen_—way of life) dominate all the world. This sounds absurdly conceited to Westerners because we live in a society where one can worship (or not) as one sees fit. But when one is raised to believe that it is honorable and praiseworthy to wage war upon those who will not believe as you do, it doesn't seem so absurd. It then becomes as noble as it is obligatory.

One way or another, Moslem states can be likened to a satellite in a degrading orbit around the earth – huge, huge effort to get up there in the first place but inevitable failure down range.

In-ev-i-ta-ble.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2016)

Hollie said:


> One way or another, Moslem states can be likened to a satellite in a degrading orbit around the earth – huge, huge effort to get up there in the first place but inevitable failure down range.



Actually, I would put more money on the Islamic World prevailing than the Judeo-Christian one. The Muzzies are fucking.  The Christians and Jews are having abortions no matter how often they are told that their Sky Man just hates that shit.


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > AND ? so what they were still head counts
> ...









 You do realise that tyou are showing yourself up even more don't you, as I am not "one of those people"

 The Palestinian people were the Jews and what was done to them by islamonazi's and Christians was a crime yes. Now they have their own nation and they are defending it against blood sucking scum like you.

 When the arab muslims give up the land they have stolen then the ones left will get a vote. But you may as well argue for every muslim to be given the vote in the USA, that is about as valid as your claim for the islamonazi's and Israel


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > A drivelous non sequitur, typically, of course.
> ...








 So why did the Islamic world hate the Jews as far back as 635 C.E. then ?   Or don't you have an answer for that either, and have to blame it on you personal conspiracy theories. The hatred of the Jews is written into their koran making it predate any imperial power but islam


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > One way or another, Moslem states can be likened to a satellite in a degrading orbit around the earth – huge, huge effort to get up there in the first place but inevitable failure down range.
> ...








 And you Nazi's are a dying breed as no one will mate with you anymore.  Give it 1 year and we will see a war against islam to evict them all from the west, and then we will see who will prevail


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> You do realise that tyou are showing yourself up even more don't you, as I am not "one of those people"
> 
> The Palestinian people were the Jews and what was done to them by islamonazi's and Christians was a crime yes. Now they have their own nation and they are defending it against blood sucking scum like you.



THey have land they stole from someone else, propped up by the tax dollars of hard working Americans who are being conned by their traitor political leaders.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> And you Nazi's are a dying breed as no one will mate with you anymore. Give it 1 year and we will see a war against islam to evict them all from the west, and then we will see who will prevail



I think you need to pay attention- it's the "Nazis" who are trying drive Muslims out of the west - Trump, UKIP, that National Front in France.


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You do realise that tyou are showing yourself up even more don't you, as I am not "one of those people"
> ...









 WHAT LAND DID THEY STEAL,   GIVE LINKS TO SHOW THEY HAD NO LEGAL RIGHTS TO THE LAND INSTEAD OF JUST WHIMPERING LIKE A PETULANT CHILD.



 By the way it was not until the 1980's that the US gave Israel aid, and then it was because islamonazi's demanded blood money to stop them attacking Israel again. That is why Israel gets US tax dollars to stop war breaking out in the M.E. and destroying the USA


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> By the way it was not until the 1980's that the US gave Israel aid, and then it was because islamonazi's demanded blood money to stop them attacking Israel again. That is why Israel gets US tax dollars to stop war breaking out in the M.E. and destroying the USA



Israel gets American tax dollars because rich Jews like Sheldon Adelson have too much influence. They actually make our position in the MIddle East wore because they give them a (pretty good) reason to hate us.


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And you Nazi's are a dying breed as no one will mate with you anymore. Give it 1 year and we will see a war against islam to evict them all from the west, and then we will see who will prevail
> ...








 I live in the west and it is life long left wing voters that are trying to rid the west of the muslims because they see the effects first hand. They are hardly Nazis like you, as they find the Jews to be nice and pleasant to live with. They see the prosperity the Jews bring to the nations because they work hard for everyone that lives there.


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > By the way it was not until the 1980's that the US gave Israel aid, and then it was because islamonazi's demanded blood money to stop them attacking Israel again. That is why Israel gets US tax dollars to stop war breaking out in the M.E. and destroying the USA
> ...








 Again you show your ignorance because your Nazism and Jew hatred clouds your thinking.   The muslims would still hate you if you cut all ties with Israel, you are not a muslim nation so need to be educated and converted.   Readc the koran for the answers.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Again you show your ignorance because your Nazism and Jew hatred clouds your thinking. The muslims would still hate you if you cut all ties with Israel, you are not a muslim nation so need to be educated and converted. Readc the koran for the answers.



guy, I could find just as much barbaric shit in the bible. The whole "My Imaginary Man in the Sky is better than their Imaginary Man in the sky" doesn't fly with me.  

Point was, we didn't have a problem with the Islamic World before we propped up the Zionist Entity and countries like Japan that don't support the Zionist Entity don't have a problem with it either.


----------



## Phoenall (May 15, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Again you show your ignorance because your Nazism and Jew hatred clouds your thinking. The muslims would still hate you if you cut all ties with Israel, you are not a muslim nation so need to be educated and converted. Readc the koran for the answers.
> ...








 The problem you would have is finding a main stream Christian sect that still teaches those lessons. And it would have to be from the N.T. as that is the Bible.

 So you have not heard of the Crusades then when the west had problems with the Islamic world. 1200 years or so before Zionism was invented. How many Christians were mass murdered by the muslims up until the Gates of Vienna in 1683 ?


 You really need to go back to school and start your education all over again


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> The problem you would have is finding a main stream Christian sect that still teaches those lessons. And it would have to be from the N.T. as that is the Bible.



Uh, guy, were all still murdering up until the last century over your imaginary man in the sky. 



Phoenall said:


> So you have not heard of the Crusades then when the west had problems with the Islamic world. 1200 years or so before Zionism was invented. How many Christians were mass murdered by the muslims up until the Gates of Vienna in 1683 ?



Okay, the Crusades were Christians invading Islamic lands, so that doesn't fly.  as for Vienna, how is that any different than all the wars fought by Christian Kinds who slaughtered each other, often over things like "Was Jesus made of wafers or not."


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *What happened to the discussion of "tunnels"?
> ...




Actually it's more like Israel enjoyed good faith negotiations on the future of the Gaza with Fatah and the PA -- DRAGGED every single JEW kicking and screaming out of Gaza and turned the territority over to the PA with promises of cooperation on Seaports, Airports and border normalization. THEN within MONTHS -- Hamas decides to transition from Muslim aid and debate society into an armed militant opposition party. 

The WORLD slammed the borders shut on Gaza, THEY killed each other in the streets and the dream ended there. NOW -- they build tunnels for no great reason. If they reconstituted the PA --- instead of focusing on resistance, and CARED about "normal relations" with the world -- they wouldn't be begging for aid from Iran to run the place..   

MASSIVE devastation. Loss of VITAL infrastructure and Hamas decides to spend their concrete allotments on tunnels??  Prretty much speaks for itself..


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > If the Chinese were in possession of California, I'd suggest we bring in a carrier from Norfolk and drag the place into the Pacific.
> ...



Most of that land was PURCHASED. There are deeds to Tel Aviv and Haifa you can find on the net. Sold by Arabs who chose to leave...


----------



## flacaltenn (May 17, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Again you show your ignorance because your Nazism and Jew hatred clouds your thinking. The muslims would still hate you if you cut all ties with Israel, you are not a muslim nation so need to be educated and converted. Readc the koran for the answers.
> ...



Public High School didn't serve you well. Thom Jefferson was fighting the Barbary Pirates back before the 19th Century came about. They were "terrorizing" sea merchant ships and taking hostages for ransom "on the shores of Tripoli"  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY before the "Zionist Entity" planted their first tree.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The problem you would have is finding a main stream Christian sect that still teaches those lessons. And it would have to be from the N.T. as that is the Bible.
> ...








Your word is worthless how about a link saying that Christians were murdering in the name of God.   And they must extoll the word of God as they are doing it.     As in allahu ahkbar



They were never Islamic lands as the newly invented death rape cult invaded and stole the land in the later decade of the 7C. Then they started to mass murder Christian pilgrims travelling to the holy land in the name of allah and mo'mad. That is what the crusades were about protecting unarmed Pilgrims going to Palestine.


 YOU REALLY NEED TO STOP REPEATING THE ISLAMONAZI VERSION OF HISTORY ALL THE TIME AS IT SHOWS YOU SUPPORT AND DEFEND ISLAMIC TERRORISM


----------



## Challenger (May 18, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



No more than 7% of the total land of Palestine.


----------



## Challenger (May 18, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You do know that many of the "Barbary Pirates" were European Christian and Jewish renegades (some of whom did eventually convert to Islam it has to be said) and that Eurpoean powers often financed their activities against rival European powers? Just goes to show European meddling in the Middle East went on earlier than we might imagine and we end up living with the consequences today.


----------



## Challenger (May 18, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Zionist Israel pulled out of Gaza to concentrate on colonising the West Bank. When Hamas was duely elected as the government of Palestine in the freeest and fairest elections ever held anywhere, the Zionists went batshit and pulled the plug. They started kiling each other when Fatah tried to overthrow the legitimate Hamas government by force; they succeedd in the West Bank with Zionist assistance, but failed in Gaza. The world didn't slam the borders shut on Gaza, Israel did. that's when the "dream" if there ever was one, ended. Oh and the fact that they have to have "allotments" of anything, speaks much louder.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Actually it's more like Israel enjoyed good faith negotiations on the future of the Gaza with Fatah and the PA -- DRAGGED every single JEW kicking and screaming out of Gaza and turned the territority over to the PA with promises of cooperation on Seaports, Airports and border normalization. THEN within MONTHS -- Hamas decides to transition from Muslim aid and debate society into an armed militant opposition party.
> 
> The WORLD slammed the borders shut on Gaza, THEY killed each other in the streets and the dream ended there. NOW -- they build tunnels for no great reason. If they reconstituted the PA --- instead of focusing on resistance, and CARED about "normal relations" with the world -- they wouldn't be begging for aid from Iran to run the place..
> 
> MASSIVE devastation. Loss of VITAL infrastructure and Hamas decides to spend their concrete allotments on tunnels?? Prretty much speaks for itself..



again, if someone stole your house, and let you live in your former shitty garage, I don't think you'd be feeling terribly grateful.  

Stop trying to make the Jews the victims in this.  THey aren't. 



flacaltenn said:


> Most of that land was PURCHASED. There are deeds to Tel Aviv and Haifa you can find on the net. Sold by Arabs who chose to leave...



Completely irrelevant.  It's when the Jewish minority tried to impose it's will on the Arab majority and created an Apartheid state that things became a problem.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Your word is worthless how about a link saying that Christians were murdering in the name of God. And they must extoll the word of God as they are doing it. As in allahu ahkbar



I need to link History books?  Ever heard of the THirty  Years War? The Albigisnian Crusade? The Hussite Heresy?  



Phoenall said:


> YOU REALLY NEED TO STOP REPEATING THE ISLAMONAZI VERSION OF HISTORY ALL THE TIME AS IT SHOWS YOU SUPPORT AND DEFEND ISLAMIC TERRORISM



Guy, stop trying to conflate your conflict with the Palestinian people with the war on terror.  This is another wonderful thing Zionists do. Find what Americans are scared of, and the conflate these poor people with it. 

Back in the 1960's, these Palestinians were a bunch of "communists'.  Now they are a bunch of Islamists. No, they aren't either. They are a bunch of people who are damned pissed off you stole their land. Period.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...








 According to which islamonazi source as the Jews also leased most of the land. And the records show that the arab muslims owned less than 3% of the whole of Palestine ( including trans Jordan )


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...







 According to which islamonazi source ?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> According to which islamonazi source as the Jews also leased most of the land. And the records show that the arab muslims owned less than 3% of the whole of Palestine ( including trans Jordan )



Yes, "land ownership' is largely a western concept... 

19th Century Americans used this kind of thinking to genocide the Native Americans.


----------



## Hollie (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > According to which islamonazi source as the Jews also leased most of the land. And the records show that the arab muslims owned less than 3% of the whole of Palestine ( including trans Jordan )
> ...



No, "land ownership" UN not necessarily a western concept. 

You need to study your islam-ideology and your koranology. Educate yourself and become familiar with the islamo-concept of _waqf_.

That term is used specifically by the Hamas Islamic terrorist franchise in its charter. That term even predates your Native American meme.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2016)

Hollie said:


> No, "land ownership" UN not necessarily a western concept.
> 
> You need to study your islam-ideology and your koranology. Educate yourself and become familiar with the islamo-concept of _waqf_.
> 
> That term is used specifically by the Hamas Islamic terrorist franchise in its charter. That term even predates your Native American meme.



whatever.  Point is, the Jews stole the land.  they are never going to be at peace with the people who live there. 

Now, why you would want to live next to people who want to kill you is really, kind of crazy.  

Oh, wait, a Magic Man in the Sky said that was their land.  That explains it.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...








According to which islamonazi source, as the records show that Israel also pulled back from parts of the west bank as well, if as you claim " Zionist Israel pulled out of Gaza to concentrate on colonising the West Bank "

 Do explain why the Palestinians ( fatah for 2 years ) fired illegal rockets at Israeli with increased numbers and frequency from August 2005.  You even try and re-write history that has happened in just the last 20 years or less


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> According to which islamonazi source, as the records show that Israel also pulled back from parts of the west bank as well, if as you claim " Zionist Israel pulled out of Gaza to concentrate on colonising the West Bank "
> 
> Do explain why the Palestinians ( fatah for 2 years ) fired illegal rockets at Israeli with increased numbers and frequency from August 2005. You even try and re-write history that has happened in just the last 20 years or less



The Zionist pigs need to pull back to Europe.  Then maybe the Palestinians will leave them alone.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it's more like Israel enjoyed good faith negotiations on the future of the Gaza with Fatah and the PA -- DRAGGED every single JEW kicking and screaming out of Gaza and turned the territority over to the PA with promises of cooperation on Seaports, Airports and border normalization. THEN within MONTHS -- Hamas decides to transition from Muslim aid and debate society into an armed militant opposition party.
> ...








 BUT IT WAS NEVER THEIR HOUSE WAS IT, THEY HAD NO TITLE OR DEEDS TO IT. THEY LOST THE RIGHT TO LIVE THERE IN 1917 WHEN THEY WERE BEATEN AND THE LAND BECAME REPARATIONS OF WAR, THE PALESTINIANS HAVE ALWAYS CHOSEN THE LOSING SIDE.

 They are because the land was theirs under the same international laws that created the new nations of Jordan, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Syria, Iran, Yemen, UAE, and Egypt.

Once again you ignore International law and history because they support and defend the rights of the Jews. The arab muslims lost the war and paid the price, the Jews were given 0.01% of the former Ottoman empire as their NATIONal home, the rest going to the arab muslims.  The only apartheid state is Palestine that refuses to allow a Jew to live on its lands, I am still waiting for you to show any apartheid act by Israel inside the green line. What happens outside is the remit of the P.A.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Your word is worthless how about a link saying that Christians were murdering in the name of God. And they must extoll the word of God as they are doing it. As in allahu ahkbar
> ...








 What are you rambling on about, unable to answer the simplest of questions and you become unhinged

 Try to keep on topic and stop deflecting when shown to be losing the argument. All you spout is the islamonazi/white supremacist version of history.

IT WAS NEVER THEIR LAND, PRODUCE THE TREATY THAT PASSED SOVEREIGNTY FROM THE LoN/OTTOMANS TO THE ARAB MUSLIMS.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Once again you ignore International law and history because they support and defend the rights of the Jews. The arab muslims lost the war and paid the price, the Jews were given 0.01% of the former Ottoman empire as their NATIONal home, the rest going to the arab muslims. The only apartheid state is Palestine that refuses to allow a Jew to live on its lands, I am still waiting for you to show any apartheid act by Israel inside the green line. What happens outside is the remit of the P.A.



Isnt' that like saying we should continue to have Apartheid because the blacks lost the Zulu wars?  

The ideal solution would be one person, one vote.  But the Arabs would vote the Zionist Entity out of existence if that ever happened and you know it.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> What are you rambling on about, unable to answer the simplest of questions and you become unhinged
> 
> Try to keep on topic and stop deflecting when shown to be losing the argument. All you spout is the islamonazi/white supremacist version of history.
> 
> IT WAS NEVER THEIR LAND, PRODUCE THE TREATY THAT PASSED SOVEREIGNTY FROM THE LoN/OTTOMANS TO THE ARAB MUSLIMS.



Hey, Mr. ALL CAPS you are the one who is coming off as unhinged here. 

I want the happy day when America stops supporting the Zionist entity and stops letting characters like Bill Krystol manipulate us into fighting Israel's wars.  The fact he is throwing a hissy over Trump being the GOP nominee is kind of sweet.


----------



## Hollie (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > No, "land ownership" UN not necessarily a western concept.
> ...


_Whatever_ ™. 

Against such a compelling argument, well, I suppose facts don't matter. However, because your "stolen land"™ slogan has been dismissed as mere slogan so many times before, I have to wonder why you insist on parroting slogans. 

If you read through various threads in this forum, you will learn of the "quit-claim" by the Ottoman invaders / land grabbers. Their release of control and claim to ownership of the territory is a matter of record.

A middling bit of knowledge on the subject would go a long way to help you understand the silliness of your _stolen land_™ slogan


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2016)

Hollie said:


> _Whatever_ ™.
> 
> Against such a compelling argument, well, I suppose facts don't matter. However, because your "stolen land"™ slogan has been dismissed as mere slogan so many times before, I have to wonder why you insist on parroting slogans.
> 
> ...



I think you need to walk into Gaza or Ramallah and make that argument, see how far it gets you. 

So your argument is because they were Jewed(TM) out of their land, that makes it okay?


----------



## Hollie (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > _Whatever_ ™.
> ...


Your attempt at argument makes no sense. The Ottoman invaders never owned the territory. They were just the more recent invaders / land grabbers. The Ottoman muhammedans muhammedan'ed the earlier invaders. Your shrill screeching about _Jooooooos_™ is a function of your biases. Flailing your Pom Poms for the poor, oppressed Islamic terrorist welfare cheats in Gaza'istan and Ramallah'istan is so cute. 

Maybe you're good with a shovel? Give your life some purpose and dig tunnels for your Islamic terrorist heroes. Allah will bless you.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Once again you ignore International law and history because they support and defend the rights of the Jews. The arab muslims lost the war and paid the price, the Jews were given 0.01% of the former Ottoman empire as their NATIONal home, the rest going to the arab muslims. The only apartheid state is Palestine that refuses to allow a Jew to live on its lands, I am still waiting for you to show any apartheid act by Israel inside the green line. What happens outside is the remit of the P.A.
> ...









 DEFLECTION AGAIN

 The law is clear the arab muslims are illegal immigrants and should be evicted to Jordan or their nation of origin. If it was the arab muslims that had the laws in their favour that would be your demands, but because it is the Jews you come up with every excuse you can find


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

`


JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > What are you rambling on about, unable to answer the simplest of questions and you become unhinged
> ...







Its the only way to get through to morons like you, who blindly ignore the facts and just run with proven LIES. When did the Palestinians acquire ownership of the land legally,  because once you start looking you will find that you have been LIED to all these years.
 I want the time when all the Jew haters, Nazi's, islamonazi's, white supremacists, neo Marxists and morons are dealt with humanely so that the world will be a safer place to live. I live with islamonazi violence nearly every day, and I just wish you had a tenth of the problems we in the UK face


 More deflection and side stepping because you are losing the argument again.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > _Whatever_ ™.
> ...







What legal decision made it their land after they lost it as reparations of war in 1917 ?   Are you unable to answer such simple questions without deflecting or flaming ?


----------



## Divine Wind (May 18, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Great, a tunnel.


Would you feel the same if it was from Tijuana to Imperial Beach?


----------



## Divine Wind (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> ....I want the happy day when America stops supporting the Zionist entity and stops letting characters like Bill Krystol manipulate us into fighting Israel's wars.  The fact he is throwing a hissy over Trump being the GOP nominee is kind of sweet.


Zionist is antisemitic code for "Jew".


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Great, a tunnel.
> ...



Might make easier transit to and from Mejico....


----------



## Divine Wind (May 18, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


That's what roads are for hence all the 18-wheelers going back and forth.  The tunnel is for illegitimate traffic.


----------



## Challenger (May 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Great, a tunnel.
> ...



Have Americans been bombing Tijuana recently? If they had, I'd expect some retaliation.


----------



## Challenger (May 18, 2016)

Hollie said:


> The Ottoman invaders never owned the territory.



Oh, OK. That means they couldn't give it away to Britain and France then in 1918, which means Britain and France couldn't give it away either. Works for me.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


No bombing, but plenty of drug and illegal immigrant smuggling.


----------



## Hollie (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The Ottoman invaders never owned the territory.
> ...


Oh, Ok. You're just incensed that the Ottomans, as the most recent invaders / land grabbers, relinquished all rights to the land and that was a benefit to the Jewish people. 

Maybe your friends at the madrassah can give alms to finance your wannabe gee-had and you can hate and seethe from the comfort of a tunnel in Gaza'istan.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The Ottoman invaders never owned the territory.
> ...


The secret Sykes-Picot Agreement is a key part of the problems in the ME today.  That, and the fact the Ottomans picked the wrong side to support in a world war.


----------



## Hollie (May 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


I'm afraid that yours is a false assessment of the many ills that afflict the Islamist Middle East. islam'ism has always been at war with itself or some other external enemy.  One of the hallmarks of the maintenance of totalitarianism (religious totalitarianism in the case of islamism), is the invention of an external enemy. Islam'ism has even created the minority subdivisions of islamism and those thought to be the "wrong kind of Islamics" as an external enemy. 

Have you noticed the lack of _The Zionists_™ rhetoric from ISIS? They're mission is the creation of that wondrous Islamic paradise where the globe is under the bootheel of islamist totalitarianism. in that sense, ISIS are just pious Moslems who follow their Koran and Sunnah. They're so pious that they've been on an islamo-mission to rid they're mini islamo-paradise of those previously mentioned "wrong kind" of islamo's 

Let's suppose that tomorrow morning; we discovered that Israel didn't exist, that Israel was magically gone. How would this event change the Islamist world? Would the conditions which foster ignorance, poverty and corrupt rulers suddenly resolve themselves? No. Would the religious perspectives which foster grinding oppression of women suddenly cease? No. Would the disappearance of Israel suddenly cause corrupt religious leaders to close their schools of hate and intolerance?, would the population of Islamic nations suddenly embrace plurality and tolerance of those who believe differently (or not at all)? Again, The answer is no.


----------



## Shusha (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> again, if someone stole your house, and let you live in your former shitty garage, I don't think you'd be feeling terribly grateful.



Gaza, the shitty garage:


----------



## Hollie (May 18, 2016)

Shusha said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > again, if someone stole your house, and let you live in your former shitty garage, I don't think you'd be feeling terribly grateful.
> ...



A dedicated UN welfare program that drenches laggards and layabouts with unlimited cash buys a lot of hate and revulsion... and luxurious accommodations for Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > The Ottoman invaders never owned the territory.
> ...







 WRONG AGAIN rat boy as they were the sovereign owners and it was 1920 and 1923


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...








 Cant be that secret if everyone and their dog knows about it.............   Even daesh know about it as it is one of their aims to reverse it


----------



## Challenger (May 18, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Let's suppose that tomorrow morning; we discovered that Israel didn't exist, that Israel was magically gone. How would this event change the Islamist world? Would the conditions which foster ignorance, poverty and corrupt rulers suddenly resolve themselves? No. Would the religious perspectives which foster grinding oppression of women suddenly cease? No. Would the disappearance of Israel suddenly cause corrupt religious leaders to close their schools of hate and intolerance?, would the population of Islamic nations suddenly embrace plurality and tolerance of those who believe differently (or not at all)? Again, The answer is no.



Correct! Because the damage has been done now, just like when you cut out a cancer the damage remains. Had Zionist Israel never existed in the first place, we'd have a cosmopoltian democratic prosperous Palestine next to a similar Lebanon. Syria and Iraq would have strong democratic governments. There's every possibilty Egypt would be a constitutional Monarchy and Jordan would be more or less like it is now.  In the intervening years there would have been far less suffering and destruction and the Wahabist/Salafist nut-jobs would still be powerless whacko fringe groups ignored or laughed at by every other Jewish, or Muslim and Christian person.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> ...Had Zionist Israel never existed in the first place, we'd have a cosmopoltian democratic prosperous Palestine next to a similar Lebanon. Syria and Iraq would have strong democratic governments. There's every possibilty Egypt would be a constitutional Monarchy and Jordan would be more or less like it is now.  In the intervening years there would have been far less suffering and destruction and the Wahabist/Salafist nut-jobs would still be powerless whacko fringe groups ignored or laughed at by every other Jewish, or Muslim and Christian person.


Wow.  WTF are you smoking in your hookah?


----------



## Challenger (May 18, 2016)

Shusha said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > again, if someone stole your house, and let you live in your former shitty garage, I don't think you'd be feeling terribly grateful.
> ...



Yeah, the only 5 star hotel in Gaza, in mothballs since 2007 and recently taken over by a Spanish company. Can't help but notice a distinct lack of people in the picture.

Gaza's first five-star hotel provides luxury and hope amid the blockades


----------



## Divine Wind (May 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Cant be that secret if everyone and their dog knows about it.............   Even daesh know about it as it is one of their aims to reverse it


The Sykes-Picot Agreement was secret when it was first drawn up.  Obviously it came to light after the war when Britain and France carved up the Ottoman empire. 

Britain and France conclude Sykes-Picot agreement - May 19, 1916 - HISTORY.com
_On May 19, 1916, representatives of Great Britain and France secretly reach an accord, known as the Sykes-Picot agreement, by which most of the Arab lands under the rule of the Ottoman Empire are to be divided into British and French spheres of influence with the conclusion of World War I._


----------



## Challenger (May 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > ...Had Zionist Israel never existed in the first place, we'd have a cosmopoltian democratic prosperous Palestine next to a similar Lebanon. Syria and Iraq would have strong democratic governments. There's every possibilty Egypt would be a constitutional Monarchy and Jordan would be more or less like it is now.  In the intervening years there would have been far less suffering and destruction and the Wahabist/Salafist nut-jobs would still be powerless whacko fringe groups ignored or laughed at by every other Jewish, or Muslim and Christian person.
> ...



Don't smoke, thanks. Just extrapolating the situation in the Middle east as it was in the 1940's


----------



## Hollie (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Can't help but notice that an Islamic terrorist enclave would present any number of good reasons to be avoided. 

I don't know, but for most people, vacationing in an Islamist paradise of bearded loons / Dark Ages retrogrades carrying automatic weapons is not likely to draw polite company.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Don't smoke, thanks. Just extrapolating the situation in the Middle east as it was in the 1940's


AKA fantasizing.   A lot of factors went into making the present.  For one, you're forgetting the influence of the Soviet Union on the Middle East.


----------



## Hollie (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Let's suppose that tomorrow morning; we discovered that Israel didn't exist, that Israel was magically gone. How would this event change the Islamist world? Would the conditions which foster ignorance, poverty and corrupt rulers suddenly resolve themselves? No. Would the religious perspectives which foster grinding oppression of women suddenly cease? No. Would the disappearance of Israel suddenly cause corrupt religious leaders to close their schools of hate and intolerance?, would the population of Islamic nations suddenly embrace plurality and tolerance of those who believe differently (or not at all)? Again, The answer is no.
> ...


Such nonsense. There never has been such an alternate reality as your goofy Islamist paradise "cosmopoltia democratic prosperous" Islam'istan. Too funny.

Have you bumped your head too hard on your prayer mat?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



How BIG is this Palestine you quote 7% for??      You counting trans-jordan?


----------



## Shusha (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





That beach sure is nice.  It would make a great tourist destination under the right ownership.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The allotments are in lieu of OPEN trade, which is still opposed by all the original parties to the "containment".
BECAUSE the EU and the "Mid East Quartet" (Russia, US, UN, and the EU) still require a recognition of the State of Israel from Hamas and a denunciation of violence. And Egypt doesn't want to legitimize the split in the PA by dealing with Hamas. They want to remain a neutral broker. BECAUSE -- JUST TODAY -- al Sisi announced he is reviving the peace initiative with France and calling for a REGIONAL solution. (Does that sound like anything FlaCalTenn has been talking about?)

Egypt has destroyed just as many tunnels as Israel. And they recognize the security threat that they represent to their country. Yup.. Can't rebuild those hospitals or schools -- we've got tunneling to do... Poor choices given the pain their people are in..


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Let's suppose that tomorrow morning; we discovered that Israel didn't exist, that Israel was magically gone. How would this event change the Islamist world? Would the conditions which foster ignorance, poverty and corrupt rulers suddenly resolve themselves? No. Would the religious perspectives which foster grinding oppression of women suddenly cease? No. Would the disappearance of Israel suddenly cause corrupt religious leaders to close their schools of hate and intolerance?, would the population of Islamic nations suddenly embrace plurality and tolerance of those who believe differently (or not at all)? Again, The answer is no.
> ...









 YOU REALLY DO LIVE IN A FANTASY WORLD DONT YOU   There will never be peace in the whole world while islam exists. The whole of history is full of massacres done by muslims, and there has never been a time that Lebanon has been prosperous under muslim rule.


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 When the mufti was after mass murdering the Jews for Hitler as an equal partner in the final solution


----------



## Phoenall (May 18, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...






The land of Transjordan was never counted as even back in 1923 they were apartheid and had a no Jew policy


----------



## Divine Wind (May 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Agreed about fantasy world, but disagreed about Islam.  It's just a religion, a path to God.  Most Muslims are peaceful.  About .2% are not. The more we attack the innocent, the more likely they'll side with the radicals.  The same happened with Christians under the Romans, Catholics, Protestants and Jews under various anti-religious regimes. 

We need the help of the world's 1.6 BILLION Muslims in order to defeat the relatively few, but highly destructive radical Muslims.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 18, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Trump would make that Gaza Hotel "great again". Electricity and bathing suit attire could be issues tho.. 
Someone needs to tally up all the ASSETS of this "shitty garage" and demonstrate how much opportunity is going to waste... It really OBSCENE that the Palis choose to align with militants instead of innovators and builders.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> The law is clear the arab muslims are illegal immigrants and should be evicted to Jordan or their nation of origin. If it was the arab muslims that had the laws in their favour that would be your demands, but because it is the Jews you come up with every excuse you can find



So, um, who do you think was living in Palestine before the Europeans started dumping their Excess Jews there? 



Phoenall said:


> What legal decision made it their land after they lost it as reparations of war in 1917 ? Are you unable to answer such simple questions without deflecting or flaming ?



Imperialists don't get to make legal decisions.  The brown people of the world put an end to that shit after World War II.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Yeah, but with roads you have to stop, show your passport, what a hassle.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 18, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > A drivelous non sequitur, typically, of course.
> ...


Then that _islamic world_ woud be better off dispensing with its imperial burka ambitions and occupying itself with getting a life and a job instead, of course.


----------



## Challenger (May 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Don't smoke, thanks. Just extrapolating the situation in the Middle east as it was in the 1940's
> ...



Not at all, Soviet influence increased in the Middle East when America/the West was percieved to be siding with Zionist Israel, the Soviets provided a check and balance effect for dictatorial nationalistic regimes that arose as a consequence of the Zionist victory in 1948. King Farouk of Egypt was overthrown in 1952, Syria's democratc government of Shukri al-Quatli was overthrown in a military coup in 1949 (possibly with the conivance of the CIA) as a direct result of the defeat in 1948, this triggered a period of instability. Syria only aligned herself with the Soviets in 1966. Lebanon enjoyed a log period of political stability as it managed to avoid serious engagement in the 1948 war but this was undermined with huge influxes of displaced and disposessed Palestinian refugees in 1948 and 1967 which led to conflict with Zionist Israel and destabilisation. all of these events were ripples arising from the creation of the Zionist state. Without that, would the Soviets have gained so much influence? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Challenger (May 19, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Transjordania was never part of Palestine, but was administered through the Mandatory authorities in Palestine. When the 7% is mentioned the area counted does not include Transjodania.


----------



## Challenger (May 19, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Yeah, if only the Zionists didn't keep bombing the area, tends to put tourists off, that and being buzzed by drones all the time so no privacy and deliberate low level supersonic overflights that create sonic booms and frighten the children and wildlife. If only the place had better neighbours...


----------



## Challenger (May 19, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Mutual recognition has traditionally come at the end of peace negotiations, never as a precondition to those negotiations, until now. Egypt's recent military coup d'etat destroyed any hope for democracy for that country, but for a brief moment in 2012 the border was opened and nothing bad happened until the Zionists broke the truce on 13th June 2014. Al-Sisi is a Saudi puppet going through the motions, I don't hold out any hope of a regional solution any time soon, the Zionists don't want one.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 And that is just another fantasy as 50% of muslims follow the teachings of violence, murder and rape. Look at any nation with an Islamic population and you will see an increase in violent crimes, sexual assaults, rapes and threatening behaviour. And it will not be the same 2% doing it but more like 80% to 90%. You need to live in a country with a muslim population of 5% and you will see just how they are. We had a TV documentary in the UK not that long ago that looked at mosques, and used hidden camera's to record the sermons. These showed that radical islam is widespread and that the majority of muslims agree with the teachings. The only thing they understand is to be ruled by violent means, and this is reflected in the koran and hadiths.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The law is clear the arab muslims are illegal immigrants and should be evicted to Jordan or their nation of origin. If it was the arab muslims that had the laws in their favour that would be your demands, but because it is the Jews you come up with every excuse you can find
> ...







 A few nomadic muslim, some Jews and a small contingent of Christians. And the Europeans did not dump anyone if you read the proper history as it was the Ottomans that invited the Jews from Europe to migrate there.

In other words you have no answer because the arab muslims have no legal right to be there, so make up some bullshit to cover your ineptitude and stupidity.     Even your "brown people" made treaties right up until this year granting certain groups lands in various parts of the world. It is called the U.N. and what they say should be law agreed by all nations, and not just a select few.

 Now go and learn some real history and facts and stop being a RACIST POS when international law defend and support the Jews actions


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 A pity then that the Palestinians keep firing illegal weapons at Israel that have been seen as war crimes, then the Israeli's would not need to fire back and demolish the launch sites. And isn't it a pity that the Palestinians only have 50% of Palestine to hide their illegal rocket launchers in, as the rest is wide open and would put the brave terrorists in danger of being the casualties.

Blame the Palestinians who started the violence way back in the depths of history because the Jews refused to convert to islam.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 A pity then that the Palestinians keep firing illegal weapons at Israel that have been seen as war crimes, then the Israeli's would not need to fire back and demolish the launch sites. And isn't it a pity that the Palestinians only have 50% of Palestine to hide their illegal rocket launchers in, as the rest is wide open and would put the brave terrorists in danger of being the casualties.

Blame the Palestinians who started the violence way back in the depths of history because the Jews refused to convert to islam.


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 You must have slept in a cave then while all the trouble was going on, and it was the Palestinians that broke the truce if you look at the evidence


----------



## Phoenall (May 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 Try again as the mandate of Palestine clearly says that it is and comes under separate rules. This is were the part of class a nations comes in as Hussein was already a leader. But to admit this one small part means that the rest must also be true, and your version wrong.

 See here

The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate

* ART 25*

In the territories lying between the Jordan and the eastern boundary of Palestine as ultimately determined, the Mandatory shall be entitled, with the consent of the Council of the League of Nations, to postpone or withhold application of such provisions of this mandate as he may consider inapplicable to the existing local conditions, and to make such provision for the administration of the territories as he may consider suitable to those conditions, provided that no action shall be taken which is inconsistent with the provisions of Articles 15, 16 and 18


----------



## Divine Wind (May 19, 2016)

Why are so many Left Wingers anti-Israel/Pro-Palestinian?


----------



## Divine Wind (May 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Thanks for your robust defense of the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics.  Perhaps you could do an equal job defending Kim Jong-un and the Democratic People's Republic of Korea actions against the Yankee Dog Imperialists. 

Sorry, dude, but your propensity to predict the future of past events is fantasy.  If you truly believe in your ability to project future events, perhaps you could fill everyone in on what the Middle East will look like in 5 year increments for the next 50 years.


----------



## Hollie (May 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


You insist that your Islamist heroes have an entitlement to committ acts of war without repercussions. Such a childish notion. 

Actually, your Islamist heroes in Gaza'istan do have better neighbors, down the block in Syria, AKA ISIS'istan. But yeah, hard to imagine why tourists are put off with travel to any of the various Islamist hell holes that define the Islamist Middle East.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 19, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> And that is just another fantasy as 50% of muslims follow the teachings of violence, murder and rape. Look at any nation with an Islamic population and you will see an increase in violent crimes, sexual assaults, rapes and threatening behaviour. And it will not be the same 2% doing it but more like 80% to 90%. You need to live in a country with a muslim population of 5% and you will see just how they are. We had a TV documentary in the UK not that long ago that looked at mosques, and used hidden camera's to record the sermons. These showed that radical islam is widespread and that the majority of muslims agree with the teachings. The only thing they understand is to be ruled by violent means, and this is reflected in the koran and hadiths.


1) Are you claiming we need to go to war with 800 Million Muslims?  What do you suggest?  Nuking all those women and children?  Biological warfare?  Or just round them up and march them off to the "showers"? 

2) You're a Brit?  Well, that explains your panic.  

3) I toured the ME when in the Navy and have worked with both foreign and American Muslims in my current job.  I haven't seen any who needed to be shot down like dogs.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2016)

docmauser1 said:


> Then that _islamic world_ woud be better off dispensing with its imperial burka ambitions and occupying itself with getting a life and a job instead, of course.



right. It's imperialism for the people who've lived in a land for 1600 years or more to want European invaders to leave.  Right.  



Phoenall said:


> A few nomadic muslim, some Jews and a small contingent of Christians. And the Europeans did not dump anyone if you read the proper history as it was the Ottomans that invited the Jews from Europe to migrate there.



But the thing was, very few of them did when the Ottomans were in charge. When the British did their 1922 Census, they only found 45,000 Jews.  It wasn't until Hitler turned a bunch of them into lampshades and bars of soap they started thinking this Zionism thing was a nifty idea. They found someone weak enough to beat up because the British had already beat them down.  

In short, the Zionists became the Nazis, like an abused child who has gotten big enough to beat on someone else.  It isn't appealing. 



Phoenall said:


> Now go and learn some real history and facts and stop being a RACIST POS when international law defend and support the Jews actions



Yawn, guy, I reject the Jew history of it's imperialist action. The Zionist Entity is an apatheid Colonial state, which is why it is an international pariah. The only thing that keeps Israel from being sanctioned in the UN is the US keeps using its veto to protect it.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Why are so many Left Wingers anti-Israel/Pro-Palestinian?



I think it's more like, why aren't more of them, at least in this country? 

Tenants of liberalism are being against imperialism, militarism, religious superstition and racism. Yet the Zionist Entity is all of those things, an Apartheid State that only survives by keeping its boot on the neck of Islamic Majority, and using "God" as an excuse to do so. 

I remember back in the 80's when I used to be a Young Conservative, and we had some whiny, snivelly liberal Jew I knew in college trying to score points with some of the black kids by denouncing South Africa and Apartheid.  And then I asked the question, "Well, how is that any different than what Israel does to the Palestinians?"  

Dead. Fucking. Silence.  

Now, I don't consider myself liberal. I consider myself a pragmatist. I also am a pretty fucking militant atheist.  As in, if I had my way, we'd close down every house of worship and give kids instructions about why there is no magic man in the sky.  

Zionism offends me because you have a group who think that they are the Magic Sky Pixie's special people and they have the right to fuck over everyone else. It's the kind of attitude that really gets them in trouble from the Romans to Hitler.  And they keep fucking doing it.  

Now, I stopped believing in magic sky fairies after my mom prayed for her cancer to get better and it didn't.


----------



## Challenger (May 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Sorry, dude, but your propensity to predict the future of past events is fantasy.



I prefer "educated guesswork" but it's not about prediction, it's about extrapolation, but I agree ultimately it's nothing more than a fantasy of what could/should have been. In the present we have to deal with the fallout of the past and the cancer of Zionist Israel is still there...for now.


----------



## Challenger (May 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Why are so many Left Wingers anti-Israel/Pro-Palestinian?




Maybe it's that sympathy for the underdog:

Zionist artillery





Palestinian artillery





Perhaps it's because Right wingers lap it up when Zionist Isreal says Palestinians are an existential threat to the Zionist paradise.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Oh hell no.. Cessation of hostilities and recognition of legitimacy has ALWAYS been a precondition to peace negotiations. The Palestinians never agreed to cessation of hostilities with Israel.. 

Al Sisi is no puppet. He recognizes the threat to Egypt from extreme Islamic militants. Did ya read the news today?   He wants NONE of that.. Or the damn Hamas tunnels. You see a lot of tunnels being destroyed in the West Bank?


----------



## flacaltenn (May 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Then that _islamic world_ woud be better off dispensing with its imperial burka ambitions and occupying itself with getting a life and a job instead, of course.
> ...



Imperialism is a big word. Doesn't have much to do with tunnels, but generally, AN EXISTING STATE is neccessary condition for CONDUCTING "Imperialistic Acts". Zionism never had a state sponsor -- did it?   You read too much Noah Chomsky...

*What is IMPERIALISTIC -- is to have a major state like IRAN -- funding and using local insurgencies as a proxy army for their national goals..   Hamas and their tunnels are a designed Imperialistic play.. *


----------



## Divine Wind (May 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> I think it's more like, why aren't more of them, at least in this country?
> 
> *Tenants of liberalism are being against imperialism, militarism, religious superstition and racism. *Yet the Zionist Entity is all of those things, an Apartheid State that only survives by keeping its boot on the neck of Islamic Majority, and using "God" as an excuse to do so.
> 
> ...


So they support fanatically religious terrorists?  That doesn't make sense.

Thanks for the antisemitic comment.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> ..I prefer "educated guesswork" but it's not about prediction, it's about extrapolation, but I agree ultimately it's nothing more than a fantasy of what could/should have been. In the present we have to deal with the fallout of the past and the cancer of Zionist Israel is still there...for now.


What about the cancer of radical Islam?

Do you think supporting terrorist Palestinians is the path to peace and prosperity?


----------



## Divine Wind (May 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Why are so many Left Wingers anti-Israel/Pro-Palestinian?
> ...


That's a lie.  You know the Palestinians are using rockets and have used suicide bombers, not sling shots.


----------



## member (May 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








*"...Their ambitions remain the same, however, "From the Euphrates to the sea". Iraq and Syria are curently "destabilised" and the Zionists are working on their "bitch", the US to recognise their annexation of the Golan, just another a step on their road to Damascus then Baghdad."*

_"Their ambitions remain the same.."_




 *“LoL Challenger…”* 





As soon as I see on TV, 

 

 israeli’s 

 COPYING the 

 “*ambitions*” 

 of the people of the so-called 

 “religion of peace…”


I’ll be here, right behind 

 _you_ 

 expressing my concern the way I do about _‘them’_ 

 and their ‘diabolical "_*ambitions*_" (around the world).











It’s allllllllllll _THEM..._them and their deranged-SUB-human "_*ambitions.*"_


(_do you really need a list bloke_......) 




shut-up you limey-nazi….


----------



## member (May 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



*"..Most Muslims are peaceful.  About .2% are not..."*

from the looks of it:  you know who’s in charge of ….yemen, Pakistan, libya, afghanisan, syria...ETC...

(and 

 _Palestine_) - 

 



Tribal Leaders from the 7th Century.











​

Let’s not forget where it ALL begins: 



All they have to do is ….have a meeting.






​


 Tell me more………..about the 2%..... 





















​












​









​


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> So they support fanatically religious terrorists? That doesn't make sense.
> 
> Thanks for the antisemitic comment.



pointing out he was Jewish was an anti-semitic comment?  Or that he was whiny and snivelly, but those were character flaws. 

Okay, reality check. One man's "Terrorist" is another man's freedom fighter. 

When Bin Laden was killing Russians in Afghanistan, Reagan called him a "Freedom Fighter".  When he killed AMericans in New York, they called him a "Terrorist". 

The thing is, the Palestinians are hardly "Jihadists".  Reality was, back in the 1960's, the Zionists whined that the Palestinians were all a bunch of communists because that is what made the folks in Washington piss their beds at night.  Now it's Jihadists. 

IN reality, they are just folks who want these invaders off their fucking land.


----------



## Challenger (May 20, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Cessation of hostilities and recognition of legitimacy has ALWAYS been a precondition to peace negotiations.



Do tell....


----------



## Challenger (May 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Seriously? You consider home made fireworks and explosive vests an existential threat to a country that has


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Why are so many Left Wingers anti-Israel/Pro-Palestinian?










 Because that is the left wing ideology, they know that Jews are the least likely to give up religion and so compete with the state for the control of childrens minds. Just look at the Bolsheviks who had ex Jews in their numbers, and how they dealt with the situation. Then Hitler who was a communist and formed the National Socialist Workers party of Germany. They base their ideology and dogma on the Islamic codes as seen in the Pact of Umar and the Dhimmi laws.


 They are cut from the same cloth as the muslims


----------



## Divine Wind (May 20, 2016)

member said:


> *"..Most Muslims are peaceful.  About .2% are not..."*
> 
> from the looks of it:  you know who’s in charge of ….yemen, Pakistan, libya, afghanisan, syria...ETC...
> 
> ...


In barbaric nations, might makes right.  Look at what Daesh is doing as they march across the Middle East.  Most people are cowed into surrendering, protecting their families or simply fleeing the region.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> pointing out he was Jewish was an anti-semitic comment?  Or that he was whiny and snivelly, but those were character flaws...


Nice backpedal on your original statement.


JoeB131 said:


> ....*we had some whiny, snivelly liberal Jew* I knew in college trying to score points with some of the black kids by denouncing South Africa and Apartheid.  And then I asked the question, "Well, how is that any different than what Israel does to the Palestinians?"
> 
> Dead. Fucking. Silence.
> 
> ...


Disagreed about you being a liberal.  You epitomize liberal "fucking militant atheist".


----------



## Challenger (May 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> What about the cancer of radical Islam?



Radical Islam emerged as a populist backlash against Western interferance in the M.E. The governments we overthrew had kept the radicals on the fringes of their societies, and once these governments were gone, there was no-one around to stop them taking centre stage. Way-to-go U.S.A. Britain and France.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Seriously? You consider home made fireworks and explosive vests an existential threat to a country that has


Why lie?  Do you seriously consider pipe bombs, suicide vests and rockets imported from Iran to be "homemade fireworks"? 

If terrorists attacked your family with a butcher knife and beheaded them in the street, would you consider it a serious threat even though your nation has a full army, navy and nuclear weapons? 


Woolwich attack in pictures: British soldier killed by terrorists in south London


----------



## Divine Wind (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Radical Islam emerged as a populist backlash against Western interferance in the M.E. The governments we overthrew had kept the radicals on the fringes of their societies, and once these governments were gone, there was no-one around to stop them taking centre stage. Way-to-go U.S.A. Britain and France.


Bullshit.  You need to read up on your history.  Let me help you: 
Islamic Radicalism: Its Wahhabi Roots and Current Representation
_*Origins of the Wahhabi Movement*

The origins of nearly all of the 20th century's Islamic extremist movements lie in a new Islamic theology and ideology developed in the 18th and 19th centuries in tribal areas of the eastern Arabian Peninsula. The source of this new stream of thought was a Muslim scholar named Muhammad ibn Abd-al Wahhab, hence the name "Wahhabism." 

The premise of this new, narrow ideology was to reject traditional scholars, scholarship and practices under the guise of "reviving the true tenets of Islam" and protecting the concept of monotheism. Ibn Abd al-Wahhab's brand of "purification" of Islam consisted of prohibiting many traditionally accepted acts of worship, reverence of the person of the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him and the pious saints, and burning books containing traditional prayers, interpretations of law and commentaries on the Qur'an and Hadith. He encouraged his followers to interpret the holy books for themselves and to act on their interpretations in light of their own understanding, regardless of their understanding of fundamental principles or lack thereof. Anyone who did not profess to this new ideology was considered outside of the realm of Islam - an apostate, disbeliever or idolater, thus making the shedding of their blood and confiscation of their wealth permitted. In this way, he was able to secure a significant following whose legacy continues in one form or another until today. 

Over time, Ibn Wahhab's ideas spread far and wide, being debated, called into question and sometimes supported. A struggle ensued between the staunchly orthodox Ottoman Empire and the "Wahhabi" tribes. The Wahhabis were put down until the eventual dismantling of the Ottoman Empire in the 1920s and the dissolution of its influence. Finding a new opportunity among the tribes, Wahhabis were able to reinstate their beliefs and assert their influence on Muslims of the Peninsula._ 

Gradually from 1920 until today, they were very successful in establishing an "accepted" new ideology in Islam whose essential characteristic is extreme views and interpretations, as contrasted with traditional Sunni Islam. Coming under the guise of reform of the religion, the movement gathered momentum in the last three decades with support from a number of wealthy individuals. As it has grown, the movement mutated and splintered, with the eventual outcome that some groups went to the extreme in radicalization of their beliefs.


----------



## Challenger (May 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? You consider home made fireworks and explosive vests an existential threat to a country that has
> ...



I might get upset, but I wouldn't consider it an existential threat, just another whack job with an axe. You forget, we had 30 years of IRA terrorism to deal with. Oh, do tell how Iran manages to export rockets to Gaza...


----------



## Divine Wind (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> I might get upset, but I wouldn't consider it an existential threat, just another whack job with an axe. You forget, we had 30 years of IRA terrorism to deal with. Oh, do tell how Iran manages to export rockets to Gaza...


Did you consider IRA terrorism to be a problem or not?  Did many UK citizens desire that their government resolve the threat or were they content to have tea and crumpets with the occasional side of an IRA bombing?  Did the citizens of the UK have a right to defend themselves against terrorism or not?


----------



## Challenger (May 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > I might get upset, but I wouldn't consider it an existential threat, just another whack job with an axe. You forget, we had 30 years of IRA terrorism to deal with. Oh, do tell how Iran manages to export rockets to Gaza...
> ...



It's what we pay MI5 to stop, nowadays but at the time we just got on with our lives. The IRA was something of a nuisance at times and for a while then, I spent time as a "target in uniform" for them, but I never really hated them; they were just the enemy that had to be beaten, and we did, without bombing the crap out of Ulster.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> It's what we pay MI5 to stop, nowadays but at the time we just got on with our lives. The IRA was something of a nuisance at times and for a while then, I spent time as a "target in uniform" for them, but I never really hated them; they were just the enemy that had to be beaten, and we did, without bombing the crap out of Ulster.


Good that we can agree a nation has a right to defend themselves against terrorists.  Also agreed on not hating, they are "just the enemy that had to be beaten".

While I would readily agree that Israel has fucked up a few times, the fact remains they've been under constant attack since 1948.  That kind of pressure is bound to produce some adverse results.

Add to this the Palestinians had a choice, work well with the Israelis or fight them.  The only real industry Palestinians have is making bombs and spreading hate.   As you mentioned previously, hate is choice.  No one can make you hate another.


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And that is just another fantasy as 50% of muslims follow the teachings of violence, murder and rape. Look at any nation with an Islamic population and you will see an increase in violent crimes, sexual assaults, rapes and threatening behaviour. And it will not be the same 2% doing it but more like 80% to 90%. You need to live in a country with a muslim population of 5% and you will see just how they are. We had a TV documentary in the UK not that long ago that looked at mosques, and used hidden camera's to record the sermons. These showed that radical islam is widespread and that the majority of muslims agree with the teachings. The only thing they understand is to be ruled by violent means, and this is reflected in the koran and hadiths.
> ...









No just send them all back to muslim lands, anyone that wants to convert should be told to find a muslim nation to take them in. This would make the rest of the world relatively safe.

 No panic just concern

That is until the first one turns and shoots you, seems to be happening a lot


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Then that _islamic world_ woud be better off dispensing with its imperial burka ambitions and occupying itself with getting a life and a job instead, of course.
> ...









 Yet all the evidence shows that the majority have not lived on the land for more than 150 years, so why don't you say the same thing about arab muslim imperialism that has evicted the Jews that have lived there for 4,500 years.


 WRONG as there were enough to cause the arab muslims to start moving there looking for work and then the chance to steal the Jewish farms as their own. A common tactic with the arab muslims, to sell the Jews land and then steal it back when the Jews had made it fertile.

Godwins law when all else fail reduce the argument to Hitler and the holocaust because it is illegal to try and defend something relating to the holocaust.      YOU FAIL

The Nazi's got their ideas from the muslims and were called bolshevik's 30 years earlier. The marriage between Hitler and Husseini show that islam and the German socialist party were hand in glove. The Jews were never Nazi's no matter how much you try and manipulate the evidence or use islamonazi propaganda.



 Still waiting for the hard evidence of Israel being an apartheid state , like Palestine, Jordam and Saudi that have NO JEWS as part of their laws


----------



## Challenger (May 20, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> ....the fact remains they've been under constant attack since 1948.



I'd argue they've been doing the attacking since 1920...


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Why are so many Left Wingers anti-Israel/Pro-Palestinian?
> ...








 Because left wing politics is frowned on these days due to the policies of the neo Marxist champagne socialists. What is it you neo Marxists want again, a slave class that does all the work so that you can live in luxury. Have you read Orwell's Animal Farm yet.


 No comparison as the Palestinians bring it all on themselves by firing illegal weapons at Israel and committing war crimes.     


And yet when asked to produce the posts that say this you go very silent and change the subject. Every time it is you Jew hating Nazi's that say that God gave the Jews the land and that is why they are the special people. And then ignore the rest of the 4,500 year history after this. You ignore the Christians same claims from 70C.E. that lasted until mo'mad the pervert told hos followers that God had told him that the world was his and all he need do is build an army and take it over. Finally all comes the atheist communists that said the same thing but missing out the God part and replacing it with the most violent most well armed group shall inherit the Earth


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, dude, but your propensity to predict the future of past events is fantasy.
> ...








 What cancer is that then, how does it affect the whole world ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Why are so many Left Wingers anti-Israel/Pro-Palestinian?
> ...








 You know you can have your fixation on the Jews cured with chemicals don't you, and it will allow you to become a better person


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...









You would be looking for clean trousers if one of those "fireworks" or "explosive vests" went of within half a mile of where you live. Typical neo Marxist who has seen nothing more dangerous than a video of an explosion. As any soldier will tell you hidden weapons are the most feared and do the most damage, just look at the numbers killed or badly wounded in recent wars


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...






Did we beat them or did they just run out of steam and went undercover for a while


----------



## Hollie (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ....the fact remains they've been under constant attack since 1948.
> ...


As usual, you further a pointless argument. Responding to attacks from Islamic terrorists to eliminate that threat is how a responsible government protects its citizens.

Not surprisingly, you would choose to flail your Pom Poms for an Islamic terrorist enclave that openly announces its intentions to commit acts of war against a sovereign nation. 

How fortunate for you that such acts of islamic terrorism causes Islamics to suffer consequences - consequences such as dead Islamics. Flail your Pom Poms.


----------



## Phoenall (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ....the fact remains they've been under constant attack since 1948.
> ...








 Correct in a way but I would say that the muslims have been following orders to " KILL THE JEWS " since 635 C.E. which is why so few exist in the M.E. today. And the muslims stepped it up a notch in 1920


----------



## Challenger (May 20, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Responding to attacks from Islamic terrorists to eliminate that threat is how a responsible government protects its citizens.



No it isn't. We have peace in Northern Ireland today after 30+ years of guerilla warfare. Zionist Israel has been failing to make peace since 1948, why? Because peace would set borders, and Zionist Israel wants more and more land, so they don't want or need a peaceful solution.


----------



## Hollie (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Responding to attacks from Islamic terrorists to eliminate that threat is how a responsible government protects its citizens.
> ...


I will admit to having a bit of fun at your expense. I could almost feel sorry for you self-hating convert types who spend inordinate amounts of time in hand-wringing, seething panic as you devote your time to Jew hating. 

What a waste.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Because left wing politics is frowned on these days due to the policies of the neo Marxist champagne socialists. What is it you neo Marxists want again, a slave class that does all the work so that you can live in luxury. Have you read Orwell's Animal Farm yet.
> 
> 
> No comparison as the Palestinians bring it all on themselves by firing illegal weapons at Israel and committing war crimes.



War Crimes are the winners punishing the losers. 



Phoenall said:


> nd yet when asked to produce the posts that say this you go very silent and change the subject. Every time it is you Jew hating Nazi's that say that God gave the Jews the land and that is why they are the special people. And then ignore the rest of the 4,500 year history after this. You ignore the Christians same claims from 70C.E. that lasted until mo'mad the pervert told hos followers that God had told him that the world was his and all he need do is build an army and take it over. Finally all comes the atheist communists that said the same thing but missing out the God part and replacing it with the most violent most well armed group shall inherit the Earth



Oh, some on, guy, are you really going to pretend a bunch of European Jeews settling in Palestine had nothing to do with religion?


----------



## Divine Wind (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > ....the fact remains they've been under constant attack since 1948.
> ...


Of course you have.  I'm sure you point to The Protocols of the Elders of Zion as a "good read" too.


----------



## member (May 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > What about the cancer of radical Islam?
> ...





_*“…Radical Islam emerged…”*_


No where did you mention:


_“It was the jooooo’s fault.”_








​




that made me remember: 






 where’s that PBELS….. ? 


. . .how many times did he say 

 *"radical islam, it's all israel’s fault.”*




 Like 1,000+per year


----------



## Divine Wind (May 21, 2016)

member said:


> _*“…Radical Islam emerged…”*_
> 
> 
> No where did you mention:
> ...


Correct because it wasn't.  It wasn't the fault of the Brits and French either although colonialism didn't help.


----------



## Phoenall (May 21, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Responding to attacks from Islamic terrorists to eliminate that threat is how a responsible government protects its citizens.
> ...







Is that why the intelligence service has the risk of an IRA attack as substantial

Northern Ireland terror threat level raised in Great Britain - BBC News

The threat level from Northern Ireland-related terrorism in Great Britain has gone up from moderate to substantial.

It means an attack in England, Scotland or Wales is "a strong possibility".

Home Secretary Theresa May said the level, set by security service MI5, "reflects the continuing threat from dissident republican activity".

The level for Northern Ireland-related terrorism in Northern Ireland remains severe, meaning an attack is "highly likely".





 Don't you read anything but socialist worker and al jazeera


----------



## Phoenall (May 21, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Because left wing politics is frowned on these days due to the policies of the neo Marxist champagne socialists. What is it you neo Marxists want again, a slave class that does all the work so that you can live in luxury. Have you read Orwell's Animal Farm yet.
> ...







 No war crimes are what the Palestinians engage in constantly, and the UN, ICC and ICJ have all said so.

 But your deflection has been noted and shows that you are supporting and defending terrorism, genocide and ethnic cleansing.

Another deflection because you cant find any posts to support your claim.

You have been given the reasons why the Jews migrated and settled in Palestine many hundreds of tines and still you deny them. Firstly the Ottomans invited them to migrate and make the land fertile in 1850, then the LoN offered them 0.01% of the former ottoman empire as their NATIONal home. This was because the LoN recognised the Jews rights to the land of Samaria and Judea. Now the Nazis and white supremacists use the words of the Christian bible as a hammer to spread a blood libel and lie about the Jews claiming the land is theirs by divine right. Forgetting that the Christians then stole the context so they could claim the holy land as theirs. Now along comes the muslims that make the same claim that God made them the owners of the world .



 So are you going to argue that the Jews still make the claim without any evidence to substantiate it ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 21, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > _*“…Radical Islam emerged…”*_
> ...








Like all the pro terrorists they forget that it was the fault of mo'mad who invented islam as a radical religion. This is shown by the commands endemic in their teachings that the vast majority of muslims follow even today


----------



## JoeB131 (May 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> No war crimes are what the Palestinians engage in constantly, and the UN, ICC and ICJ have all said so.
> 
> But your deflection has been noted and shows that you are supporting and defending terrorism, genocide and ethnic cleansing.



What the Zion-Nazis are doing to the Palestinians is terrorism genocide and ethnic cleansing. 



Phoenall said:


> You have been given the reasons why the Jews migrated and settled in Palestine many hundreds of tines and still you deny them. Firstly the Ottomans invited them to migrate and make the land fertile in 1850, then the LoN offered them 0.01% of the former ottoman empire as their NATIONal home.



it wasn't the Ottoman, the British or the LoN's land to give away.



Phoenall said:


> This was because the LoN recognised the Jews rights to the land of Samaria and Judea. Now the Nazis and white supremacists use the words of the Christian bible as a hammer to spread a blood libel and lie about the Jews claiming the land is theirs by divine right.



Actually, the Christian bible says the Jews are rejected because they didn't accept Jay-a-zus as the magic sky man, but whatever... this is about Religion, which is why I will be thrilled when the Muzzies wipe you all out.

"but..but..but... We're God's Chosen People".

"There is no God. Didn't you figure that out when Hitler turned you all into lampshades?"


----------



## Hollie (May 21, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Responding to attacks from Islamic terrorists to eliminate that threat is how a responsible government protects its citizens.
> ...



What an odd notion. You disagree that a function of a responsible government is to protect its citizens. 

As to your sweaty apologetics for your Islamic terrorist heroes, you should read the Hamas Charter. It sets out in explicit derail the "want" for more land. The islamo-concept of _waqf_ is something you should make yourself familiar with. Islamo-fascism is not something that will be subject to negotiation with either of the two Islamic terrorist franchises occupying the disputed territories.


----------



## Challenger (May 23, 2016)

Hollie said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



That's OK, I don't take your hollow comments seriously, Hollie.


----------



## Challenger (May 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Have you read them? I never bothered. Although seeing what's going in in Zionist Israel and their treatment of the Palestinians with complete impunity, I can see why they'd be popular reading in the Muslim world.


----------



## Challenger (May 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > _*“…Radical Islam emerged…”*_
> ...



It *was* the fault of Britain and France; they shafted the Arabs from the get go and America's been making it worse ever since.


----------



## Hollie (May 23, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



That's OK. I take your retreat to juvenile name-calling as admission of another failed argument of yours.


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No war crimes are what the Palestinians engage in constantly, and the UN, ICC and ICJ have all said so.
> ...









 And the islamomorons favourite oxymoron comes out to play.   Do explain how you can support the right of the Jews to have a homeland in Palestine while trying to wipe them out ?

 So what ideology is Israel trying to force on the Palestinians, how are the Palestinians increasing in numbers if they are being killed off and finally the only ethnic cleansing since the Jews created Israel has been the Christians in islamonazi lands. That is why 90% of them have disappeared from Palestine since 2008.

 Unless you have official reports saying what you claim they are BLOOD LIBELS and LIES



WRONG it was under international law of that time, the thing you hate about international laws is they work for the Jews as well. The Ottomans owned the land until 1917 when they lost the war and under international treaties the ownership was transferred to the LoN. The LoN then kept the promises it made to the arab muslims and handed sovereignty of their lands to them. This included 78% of Palestine to the arab muslims to be ruled by a Saudi Hashemite king. The Jews received 22% of Palestine for their part played in the defeat of the Ottoman forces.
 THAT WAS THE LAW OF THAT ERA AND YOU CANT ARGUE AGAINST IT, AND BEING PETULANT JUST SHOWS THAT YOU KNOW YOU HAVE LOST THE ARGUMENT


 And once again you spread your BLOOD LIBEL that you have failed to provide evidence of. The Jews do not say that, it is you morons that are told the Jews say it all the time when they don't. They cite the LoN mabdate of Palestine and the treaties of 1917, 1922, 1923 and 1924 as their grounds for being there.



 YOU LOSE EVERY TIME BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE ANY EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT YOUR MANY RACIST AND FALSE CLAIMS. ALL YOU HAVE IS IMMATURE COS I SAY SO REMARKS


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...







 LINK ?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> And the islamomorons favourite oxymoron comes out to play. Do explain how you can support the right of the Jews to have a homeland in Palestine while trying to wipe them out ?



I don't. I have no problem with the Palestinians wiping them out, maybe they'll finally get a clue and stop believing in Magic Sky Men.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> And once again you spread your BLOOD LIBEL that you have failed to provide evidence of. The Jews do not say that, it is you morons that are told the Jews say it all the time when they don't. They cite the LoN mabdate of Palestine and the treaties of 1917, 1922, 1923 and 1924 as their grounds for being there.



Again, the Jews weren't going to Palestine. They were too busying "Jewing" European Christians.  Until European Christians had quite enough of that shit and did something about it. Then the ones who didn't get turned into lampshades and bars of soap decided, "Hey, let's go to Palestine, the British already did the hard work of beating down the Arabs for us!" 

And here we are 70 yeas later, and your Magic Sky Man hasn't won this for you yet.  Because they are all fighting for their magic sky man.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


He's talking about the Sykes-Picot Agreement between Britain and France, but completely biased regarding the US.  Notice he completely disregards the USSR and PRC.   Any wonder why?  Note which side the Soviets chose: anti-Israel.  Note which side Challenger aligns himself: anti-Israel.  Coincidence?  No.

Britain and France conclude Sykes-Picot agreement - May 19, 1916 - HISTORY.com

Soviet Union and the Arab–Israeli conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cold War Politics in the Middle East
_First, the Soviets attempted to achieve strategic parity with the United States, by expanding its naval and military reach through Middle Eastern ports and bases, and securing positions of geostrategic strength. Second, with the Soviets intent upon the ideological domination of Eurasia, the Soviets nurtured local Communist movements in the Middle East, and curried favor with anti-Israeli, nationalist, Middle Eastern regimes. Finally, the Soviets, recognizing the necessity of prolonged entrenchment in the Middle East to achieve long-term ambitions of hegemony, “sought to prevent the alleviation of regional conflict thereby assuring the USSR of continued access to the region, while also seeking to prevent the escalation of these conflicts to the level of superpower confrontation”[1]. Against this agenda of Soviet power projection and the integration of the Middle East into the Soviet sphere of interest, this paper finds United State’s ambition in the region were largely the opposite. America sought to deny the Soviets access to Middle Eastern territory and, through the policy of containment, inhibit the expansion of the Soviet sphere of influence. This defensive agenda has been complemented by the guardianship of Israel, attempts to broker Arab Israeli peace, and preserve US access to oil._


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> He's talking about the Sykes-Picot Agreement between Britain and France, but completely biased regarding the US. Notice he completely disregards the USSR and PRC. Any wonder why? Note which side the Soviets chose: anti-Israel. Note which side Challenger aligns himself: anti-Israel. Coincidence? No.



No coincidence at all.  

The USSR and China took the sides of the peoples who were rebelling against colonial exploitation. the Zionist Entity is a final vestige of European Colonialism.


----------



## Shusha (May 23, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And the islamomorons favourite oxymoron comes out to play. Do explain how you can support the right of the Jews to have a homeland in Palestine while trying to wipe them out ?
> ...




Wait.  Wait.  Do you think that ALL people who believe in "Magic Sky Men" should be wiped out?  Or just the Jews?


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And the islamomorons favourite oxymoron comes out to play. Do explain how you can support the right of the Jews to have a homeland in Palestine while trying to wipe them out ?
> ...








 Deflection because the moron made an OXYMORON and now realises what it means.    You cant educate pork can you


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And once again you spread your BLOOD LIBEL that you have failed to provide evidence of. The Jews do not say that, it is you morons that are told the Jews say it all the time when they don't. They cite the LoN mabdate of Palestine and the treaties of 1917, 1922, 1923 and 1924 as their grounds for being there.
> ...








 Not what the history books show, as the population of Jews in Palestine increased steadily. Then in 1949 there was a surge in numbers as all the Jews evicted from their homes and property by the islamonazis arrived as refugees.

 Once again you resort to falsehoods is a childish attempt at winning a point I don't have a magic sky man, I have a faith in the unknown and it is not Jewish.  

For the record the British were stopped from taking any action against the arab muslims, which is why their numbers were never closely monitored. Why from 1929 the arab muslims were the ones attacking the British and the Jews hoping to force the issue of Palestine. It was greed by the muslims who want it all and don't care who dies in their attempts at world domination. And you like the blind moron you are cant see it happening. Get ready for the fight of your life when the muslims start firing nuclear bombs at you.


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > He's talking about the Sykes-Picot Agreement between Britain and France, but completely biased regarding the US. Notice he completely disregards the USSR and PRC. Any wonder why? Note which side the Soviets chose: anti-Israel. Note which side Challenger aligns himself: anti-Israel. Coincidence? No.
> ...






No they did what communists always do and side with the people against the USA and Europe, it is a divide and conquer policy


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2016)

Shusha said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Just the Jews for now, and then the Sunday people as the mantra originating in Russia goes. That is what the neo Marxists and islamonazis believe.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 24, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Wait. Wait. Do you think that ALL people who believe in "Magic Sky Men" should be wiped out? Or just the Jews?



Just the ones so stupid they want to live next door to people who want to kill them for stealing their land because a Magic Sky Man promised them that land.  

That's practically "Natural Selection" level stupid.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> No they did what communists always do and side with the people against the USA and Europe, it is a divide and conquer policy



actually, the US kind of fucked up by taking up where the other imperial powers left off.  It's brought us such misadventures as Korea, Vietnam, Iraq and much of the world resents us now. 

The Zionists have been masters of playing on our fears.  In the 1960's, it as "Those Arabs are siding with the communists!" and in the Oughts it was "those Arabs are a bunch of Islamists", forgetting the reason why the Islamists were a problem to start with is because a bunch of Neo-Con Jews in Washington decided to arm them to fight the Commies to start with. 

Not that this is new.  We armed the Communists to fight the Fascists, and the Fascists only came to power because we had the brilliant idea a century ago that Monarchies were a bad thing. 

Maybe the US and Europe need to stop trying to fix things because they seem to just fuck them up worse.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> For the record the British were stopped from taking any action against the arab muslims, which is why their numbers were never closely monitored. Why from 1929 the arab muslims were the ones attacking the British and the Jews hoping to force the issue of Palestine.



You mean they had some crazy idea of attacking colonial imperialists who were trying to take their land? Wow.  

In related news, Water is wet.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 24, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > He's talking about the Sykes-Picot Agreement between Britain and France, but completely biased regarding the US. Notice he completely disregards the USSR and PRC. Any wonder why? Note which side the Soviets chose: anti-Israel. Note which side Challenger aligns himself: anti-Israel. Coincidence? No.
> ...


Thanks.  It's always amusing to see what Marxist members think about world history.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 24, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No they did what communists always do and side with the people against the USA and Europe, it is a divide and conquer policy
> ...


Awesome!  You've hit the Marxist/anti-semitic trifecta and then some!!!

1.  Labels the US an imperialist power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.  Claims the Elders of Zion rule America by playing on our fears.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  Claims Americans are stupid because we allow our fears to dictate our actions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  Blames all the problems of the ME on the US and Western Euro powers while defending the actions of the Soviet Union and People's Republic of China.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  Claims the peoples of the ME are stupid and easily led; The West led them badly and the Communists are only there to help them against the "imperialists".


----------



## Divine Wind (May 24, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Wait. Wait. Do you think that ALL people who believe in "Magic Sky Men" should be wiped out? Or just the Jews?
> ...


I'm always amused when a staunch Marxist reveals himself to be a militant atheist who not only declares knowledge beyond the physical universe but ridicules and mocks all who disagree with them.


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Wait. Wait. Do you think that ALL people who believe in "Magic Sky Men" should be wiped out? Or just the Jews?
> ...








 So which treaty allocated them the land after 1917 when the Ottomans gave the land to the Allies as reparations. Why is it you are so caught up in your fantasy world of faery and make believe that you miss the reality.    The land was never theirs for it to be stolen, and it is the muslims that now spout the mantra that their magic sky man promised them the land in 635 C.E.


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No they did what communists always do and side with the people against the USA and Europe, it is a divide and conquer policy
> ...







 And maybe the east should stop trying to take over the world as their magic sky man told them to do. Then we would not have so much turmoil and you would have to either show your true POV or find another bee in your bonnet


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > For the record the British were stopped from taking any action against the arab muslims, which is why their numbers were never closely monitored. Why from 1929 the arab muslims were the ones attacking the British and the Jews hoping to force the issue of Palestine.
> ...







 So when was the treaty giving them the land agreed after 1917 when the Ottomans gave the land to the allies.  A simple enough question that would settle the issue once and for all. The treaty of 1923 gave land to Egypt, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, Iran, Jordan, Saudi and the Jews, but none to the Palestinians. So how could they take something from them they had never owned ?


----------



## Challenger (May 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> He's talking about the Sykes-Picot Agreement between Britain and France, but completely biased regarding the US. Notice he completely disregards the USSR and PRC. Any wonder why? Note which side the Soviets chose: anti-Israel. Note which side Challenger aligns himself: anti-Israel. Coincidence? No.



The only relevence the "Cold war" had to the Arab Israeli conflict is the catalogue of American paranoid screw-ups attempting to "thwart" non-existant Soviet attempts to expand into the region. Nasser, for example, was vehemently anti-Communist, as were many, if not all, the rulers in the region. He was desperate for American aid to modernise Egypt and was willing to make a comprehensive peace with Israel, he also wanted American weapons to modernise his armed forces. The Americans managed to screw up negotiations, forcing Nasser to ask China for help. The Chinese passed on his request to the USSR who jumped in with a massive military and economic assistance programme. Syria soon followed suit and the Soviets got a foothold into the region they never would have were it not for American incompetence.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 24, 2016)

LOL  Another communist, antisemitic, anti-American apologist rant.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 24, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> 1. Labels the US an imperialist power.



Of course it is.  My HS History teacher defined "Imperialism" as seeking dominion over other unrelated people.  

Sounds like exactly what we tried to do in the Phillippines, Iraq, Vietnam, etc.  



Divine.Wind said:


> 2. Claims the Elders of Zion rule America by playing on our fears.



Hey, buddy, ever hear of AIPAC?  You know, the Foreign Lobby every Politicians in this country kissed the ring of?  



Divine.Wind said:


> 3. Claims Americans are stupid because we allow our fears to dictate our actions.



Um, yeah, that's kind of stupid.  We should let our INTERESTS dictate our actions, not our fears. Being ruled by fear is always foolish.  



Divine.Wind said:


> 4. Blames all the problems of the ME on the US and Western Euro powers while defending the actions of the Soviet Union and People's Republic of China.



China is barely a player in the Middle East, and the USSR fell in 1990, in case you weren't paying attention. 



Divine.Wind said:


> 5. Claims the peoples of the ME are stupid and easily led; The West led them badly and the Communists are only there to help them against the "imperialists".



I would say they are no dumber than anyone else.  Again, you kind of miss the point. People tend to operate on the "Enemy of my enemy is my friend" theory.  We backed the Zionists, which caused some of the Islamic World to side with the USSR.  The USSR is gone, but most of those countries still don't like us...


----------



## JoeB131 (May 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> So when was the treaty giving them the land agreed after 1917 when the Ottomans...



Okay, guy, maybe you need to work on some new material here.. 

The point is, the Palestinian people don't accept the Zionist entity and never will.


----------



## rylah (May 25, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So when was the treaty giving them the land agreed after 1917 when the Ottomans...
> ...



Oh so melodramatic, but it's the arabs who don't recognize it, the so called balestinians just want to wipe all the Jews and topple governments under which sovereignty they live.

It seems you can not digest how Jews aren't simply shocked or moved by another kid in the neighborhood who shouts once again that the source of all his problems is "Jew this, Jews that..." they've heard for centuries.


----------



## Challenger (May 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> LOL  Another communist, antisemitic, anti-American apologist rant.



No, just the facts ma'am.


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So when was the treaty giving them the land agreed after 1917 when the Ottomans...
> ...








 Why when this old material stops you in your tracks and shows you don't have an argument worth shit. The point is the Palestinian arab muslims never had ownership of the land and never will, and international laws support Israel's claims to the land. That is why the P.N.C/P.A. have not gone to the ICJ for a ruling on the matter.
 So everytime you claim the arab muslims owned Palestine the treaties that say they don't will be trotted out until the reality sinks in.

THEY HAVE NO LEGAL CLAIMS TO THE LANDS AND ARE ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS AND SHOULD BE TOLD TO LEAVE AND RETURN TO SYRIA, EGYPT, JORDAN, IRAQ AND IRAN


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > LOL  Another communist, antisemitic, anti-American apologist rant.
> ...







  As told by the neo Marxists and islamonazi's in their "orientation classes"   So they must be true musnt they


----------



## JoeB131 (May 25, 2016)

rylah said:


> Oh so melodramatic, but it's the arabs who don't recognize it, the so called balestinians just want to wipe all the Jews and topple governments under which sovereignty they live.



Yup. Just like those uppity Negroes wanted to toppled the Apartheid government in South Africa. 



rylah said:


> It seems you can not digest how Jews aren't simply shocked or moved by another kid in the neighborhood who shouts once again that the source of all his problems is "Jew this, Jews that..." they've heard for centuries.



Maybe they need to stop pissing people off.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Why when this old material stops you in your tracks and shows you don't have an argument worth shit.



No, the 'Well, a failed League of Nations that didn't stop World War II totally told the Zionists they could steal Arab land" isn't really an argument the Arabs or anyone else in the world really accepts at this point. 

If you had one person, one vote in Palestine, the Zionist Entity would be no more and you know it.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


What interests me isn't that a neo-Marxist anti-American is supporting terrorists but that a militant atheist is supporting religious fanatics.  Don't people like him realize that if the radical Islamics win, then all infidels will be treated equally?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> What interests me isn't that a neo-Marxist anti-American is supporting terrorists but that a militant atheist is supporting religious fanatics. Don't people like him realize that if the radical Islamics win, then all infidels will be treated equally?



Um... no. Frankly you guys do the "Muslims are going to kill us all" bit, but they can't even agree amongst themselves on the nature of their Magic Sky Pixie any more than Xians or Jews can.  

Muslims are not the Borg.  they are just as likely to fight each other over how many Imams there are as they are to fight Xians on whether Jesus/Isa was the son of God or just another Prophet.  

The Zionists don't have a problem with the Palestinians because their Sky Pixie is meaner than their Sky Pixie.  They have a problem with the Palestinians because they stole their land.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 25, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> ...Frankly you guys do the "Muslims are going to kill us all" bit,...


Feel free to actually find a quote where I ever said that.  If you can't, will you be man enough to admit you made it up?


----------



## Jroc (May 25, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Great, a tunnel.


If they would only use these engineering skills to build a modern, functioning, society for their people, they be a lot better off


----------



## Challenger (May 25, 2016)

Jroc said:


> If they would only use these engineering skills to build a modern, functioning, society for their people, they be a lot better off



Every time they try, the Zionists bomb and bulldozer them back to where the Zionists want them to be.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 25, 2016)

Jroc said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Great, a tunnel.
> ...


Agreed.  But it's not just the Palestinians; it's all those that screech "Death to Israel" and send weapons to the Palestinians instead of helping them build a productive society.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 25, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > If they would only use these engineering skills to build a modern, functioning, society for their people, they be a lot better off
> ...


"Zionists" is antisemitic code for "fucking Jews".


----------



## Challenger (May 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



No it isn't. "Fucking Jews" is anti-Semitic code for "fucking Jews".


----------



## rylah (May 25, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so melodramatic, but it's the arabs who don't recognize it, the so called balestinians just want to wipe all the Jews and topple governments under which sovereignty they live.
> ...



Oranges and apples...using your logic  Israel, Europe, Jordan, Lebanon and Egypt are all appartheid just because arabs want to overthrow their governments..and it's somehow justified 
However majority of those same arabs who live in Israel prefer to stay there rather than move to PA, Saudi Arabia or the Caliphate.

And maybe some losers feel too much offended by people who stand on their own feet and are more successful, you can always find yourself a scapegoat for your own failures if your'e weak.


----------



## Shusha (May 25, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> ... steal Arab land ...



I've never understood this.  What is "Arab land"? 

Land that Arabs (and only Arabs) have an inherent and never-ending right to sovereignty over?  Land that belongs to one particular ethnic group and no other, despite the history of the territory?

How does an ethnic group, or religion obtain such rights?  From what morals or laws do those rights arise?  How can other ethnic groups gain those sort of rights?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Feel free to actually find a quote where I ever said that. If you can't, will you be man enough to admit you made it up?



You just say it in a way to make it sound more "intelligent", by trying to convince me your fight with the Arab world is my fight. 

it isn't. It never was.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 25, 2016)

rylah said:


> Oranges and apples...using your logic Israel, Europe, Jordan, Lebanon and Egypt are all appartheid just because arabs want to overthrow their governments..



Not really, but do try that weak-ass argument. 



rylah said:


> However majority of those same arabs who live in Israel prefer to stay there rather than move to PA, Saudi Arabia or the Caliphate.



Why should they move from their homes.  Again, its the Zionists who need to go back where they came from. 



rylah said:


> And maybe some losers feel too much offended by people who stand on their own feet and are more successful, you can always find yourself a scapegoat for your own failures if your'e weak.



It's really easy to be successful when the world's only superpower pumps billions of dollars propping up your religious fantasies why we let poor kids in this country go hungry at night.  It's also kind of fucked up.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 25, 2016)

Shusha said:


> I've never understood this. What is "Arab land"?
> 
> Land that Arabs (and only Arabs) have an inherent and never-ending right to sovereignty over? Land that belongs to one particular ethnic group and no other, despite the history of the territory?
> 
> How does an ethnic group, or religion obtain such rights? From what morals or laws do those rights arise? How can other ethnic groups gain those sort of rights?



Let' see now. They've lived there for hundreds of years and most of the place names were Arabic before 1948... how about that.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 25, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> "Zionists" is antisemitic code for "fucking Jews".



yes, the Fucking Jews started calling themselves "ZIonists" some time ago... probably because it tested better than "Fucking Jews".


----------



## Vigilante (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Shusha (May 25, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > I've never understood this. What is "Arab land"?
> ...




The Jewish people have lived there for thousands of years and all of the place names were Hebrew.  In fact, none of the place names are Arabic in origin (except Ramallah). 

So why isn't it Jewish land?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> The Jewish people have lived there for thousands of years and all of the place names were Hebrew. In fact, none of the place names are Arabic in origin (except Ramallah).
> 
> So why isn't it Jewish land?



Nope. Haven't been called those things in centuries 

And the only thing the Ashkenazim Jews have in common with the ancient Hebrews is an interpretation of a religion.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 26, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to actually find a quote where I ever said that. If you can't, will you be man enough to admit you made it up?
> ...


Translation:  _No, you never said it.  I just used quotes marks to make my lie seem more realistic_.  

Sorry you weren't man enough to admit you lied, but I never thought you were.  Your guessing is still wrong.  Here's a tip, kid: Next time instead of lying or guessing, try asking.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 26, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> ....And the only thing the Ashkenazim Jews have in common with the ancient Hebrews is an interpretation of a religion.


Another lie. I'm detecting a pattern to your posting:  lie, lie, half-truth, lie, lie.  Sad. 

DNA ties Ashkenazi Jews to group of just 330 people from Middle Ages
_Despite their close ties with Europe, no more than half of their DNA comes from ancient Europeans, the researchers found. Only 46% to 50% of the DNA in the 128 samples originated with the group of people who were also the ancestors of the Flemish people in the study. Those ancient people split off from the ancestors of today’s Middle Easterners more than 20,000 years ago, with a founding group of about 3,500 to 3,900 people, according to the study.

The rest of the Ashkenazi genome comes from the Middle East, the researchers reported. This founding group “fused” with the European founding group to create a population of 250 to 420 individuals. These people lived 25 to 32 generations ago, and their descendants grew at a rate of 16% to 53% per generation, the researchers calculated._


----------



## Jroc (May 26, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > I've never understood this. What is "Arab land"?
> ...




Which places might those be?


----------



## Divine Wind (May 26, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Let' see now. They've lived there for hundreds of years and most of the place names were Arabic before 1948... how about that.


So, you support the right of conquest by the Moors, but nothing previous to that.  Got it.


----------



## Jroc (May 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ... steal Arab land ...
> ...




Any land formally muslim is "muslim land in their mind... including Spain


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so melodramatic, but it's the arabs who don't recognize it, the so called balestinians just want to wipe all the Jews and topple governments under which sovereignty they live.
> ...








 And now they want it back because the neo Marxist ANC government is even worse. The nation is the murder, rape, violent crime and car theft capital of the world. More South Africans were murdered by the ANC during white reign, and now the figures are 1000% up.



 Maybe you need to stop being pissed of by LIES, propaganda and blood libels that have no basis in reality. The Jews are not to blame, you neo Marxist Nazi scum are


----------



## JoeB131 (May 27, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> And now they want it back because the neo Marxist ANC government is even worse. The nation is the murder, rape, violent crime and car theft capital of the world. More South Africans were murdered by the ANC during white reign, and now the figures are 1000% up.



I don't think anyone is clamoring for a return to Apratheid in South Africa, dude. In fact, what amazes me about SA is how reasonable everyone has been. The blacks didn't inflict horrible vengence on the whites when they took over.  

I don't think the Zionists will be so lucky when they lose... heh, heh, heh... 



Phoenall said:


> Maybe you need to stop being pissed of by LIES, propaganda and blood libels that have no basis in reality. The Jews are not to blame, you neo Marxist Nazi scum are



Guy, long before I ever met a Jewish person, I grew up in a neighborhood where we used "Jew" as a verb. 

as in, 

"He totally Jewed you on that deal."  

When I got older, I realized it was an accurate verb. 

now, here's the thing... you guys stole someone else's land, and you wonder why THEY WANT TO KILL YOU.  

Most of the rest of the world would say, "Um, yeah. You stole their land. You routinely bomb their children. You make them second class citizens in their own country."


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Why when this old material stops you in your tracks and shows you don't have an argument worth shit.
> ...








 WHY   for that to happen the arab muslims would first have to give up all claims to Jewish Palestine and move back to where they came from. Then the ones that stayed would need to agree to the UN terms or be evicted under the terms of international law covering fifth columnists and enemy aliens. Then the vote would be overwhelmingly in Israel's favour. But seeing as this will never happen you can dream on.


The LoN did not fail as stopping wars was never in its remit. And all the other international laws it created at the same time giving land to the arab muslims, African's and South Sea Islanders are accepted by the world and the arab's. Even when they gave land to Saudi arab princes and made them kings of land they had never seen. 

 THIS SIMPLE FACT IS HOW WE KNOW IT IS NOT CONCERN FOR THE SYRIAN AND EGYPTIAN ARAB MUSLIMS IN PALESTINE JUST A REASON TO DEMONISE THE JEWS


----------



## JoeB131 (May 27, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> WHY for that to happen the arab muslims would first have to give up all claims to Jewish Palestine and move back to where they came from. Then the ones that stayed would need to agree to the UN terms or be evicted under the terms of international law covering fifth columnists and enemy aliens. Then the vote would be overwhelmingly in Israel's favour. But seeing as this will never happen you can dream on.



Again, coming up with more schemes to preserve Apartheid in the Zionist Entity?  

South Africa tried this shit in the 1980's and fooled absolutely no one.  



Phoenall said:


> The LoN did not fail as stopping wars was never in its remit.



Uh, no, the LoN was supposed to do EXACTLY that. It's why it's establishment was a key component of the treaties that ended World War I. But instead of protecting nations from the aggression of other nations- which was the whole point of its existence - it turned a blind eye when it happened until the Empires of Europe engaged in that last gasp of self-destruction of World War II.  

But you keep pretending "A land with out a people for a people without a land" wasn't ALWAYS a lie.


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > What interests me isn't that a neo-Marxist anti-American is supporting terrorists but that a militant atheist is supporting religious fanatics. Don't people like him realize that if the radical Islamics win, then all infidels will be treated equally?
> ...









 Have you not yet realised that the only person bringing religion into the equation all the time is you, no one else is hammering on about sky pixies. It is all you have to cover up your Jew hatred and Nazism.

 Read the koran and hadiths to see just what the muslims believe, and yes they are force fed this vile rubbish every day of their sorry lives. From the commands to " KILL THE UNBELIEVERS " to " THE LAND IS YOURS. TAKE IT BY FORCE " 
 Over 100 verses commanding the muslims to kill in the name of their sky pixie that are still taught today as the everlasting word of their god.

Your use of the word Zionist in an out of context and illogical manner shows that you are intent on RABID RACISM TOWARDS THE JEWS.   The Jews don't hate the Palestinians, but they do fear them and will do everything they can to stop them from mass murdering their children. It is the Palestinian arab muslims that hate the Jews because their sky pixie tells them to.


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > If they would only use these engineering skills to build a modern, functioning, society for their people, they be a lot better off
> ...







 WRONG as they have never tried because they know they will lose so much if they did. So they make a show of making an effort and then start firing illegal weapons at Israel knowing that Israel will respond. This then allows the terrorists and neo Marxists to blame the Jews for destroying the work done. Like the last time when the building materials were promised and the few that arrived hamas stole to build new tunnels, then blamed Israel for not allowing them through. Didn't you post from an islamonazi source about this until it was shown the nations that promised the materials had reneged on their promise.



 SO WHY DO YOU LIE SO MUCH


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Let' see now. They've lived there for hundreds of years and most of the place names were Arabic before 1948... how about that.
> ...








 What he is not telling you is that they only got arab names in the 16C when the muslims named them.


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...








 Only two lands in islam     Dar al islam and Dar al harb. If it is not lived on by muslims in is Dar al harb   or land at war with islam.


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And now they want it back because the neo Marxist ANC government is even worse. The nation is the murder, rape, violent crime and car theft capital of the world. More South Africans were murdered by the ANC during white reign, and now the figures are 1000% up.
> ...








 LIKE THIS


 As for vengeance

70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy | American Free Press



 Showing that you grew up amongst Jew haters and Nazi's. explains it all if your "friends" were just like you. Did you live next door to billo by any chance ?

It was you guys that stole someone elses land I live in the same country my ancestors lived in 1,000 year ago.
 Another LIE spread by islamonazis as the bombing is of military targets, it is hamas that puts children in them as human shields. They make themselves 4th class citizens in their own country by being terrorists and trying to destroy everything


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > WHY for that to happen the arab muslims would first have to give up all claims to Jewish Palestine and move back to where they came from. Then the ones that stayed would need to agree to the UN terms or be evicted under the terms of international law covering fifth columnists and enemy aliens. Then the vote would be overwhelmingly in Israel's favour. But seeing as this will never happen you can dream on.
> ...








 WRONG      I am showing that you are a complete imbecile and cant think past the nest racist remark aimed at the Jews. Why don't you give the Palestinians the vote in American elections then, could it be they are not American citizens by any chance. I will leave you to work out the rest.


WRONG AGAIN it was never in its remit to stop wars caused by any nation that was not a member state. It was formed to take control for the allied nations of the reparations of war from the Ottomans and Germany. Or do you only think that they had a mandate in Palestine. They had control of land all over the Globe.

 Another LIE as it is you that keeps bringing that up not the supporters of the Jews. Showing that all you have is a few mantras that are done to death everytime you start to lose every argument


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...







 That's it in a nutshell, they think they are being clever in using the word out of context so they wont fall foul of anti racism laws. Problem is the majority of people now see it as a racist term and are starting to report it as such.   rat boy is one of the worst offenders, and if he ignores many more people he will end up talking to himself.


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...








 LIAR


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Oranges and apples...using your logic Israel, Europe, Jordan, Lebanon and Egypt are all appartheid just because arabs want to overthrow their governments..
> ...








YES REALLY as that is the criteria


Because they are not their homes, and the Zionists have come back to where they came from.     IN the 1930's the cry from your prople was the Jews should go back to Palestine were they came from. This lasted right up until the mid 1960's when it changed to the Jews in Palestine should return to were they came from.

WHAT WILL IT BE IN ANOTHER 10 YEARS THE JEWS SHOULD BE WIPED OUT BECAUSE THEY ARE BETTER THAN WE ARE ?


So when a Jew in America does good and brings fame and fortune to the USA they are only managing it because the USA pumps $trillions into their pockets. Nothing to do with them actually being the best, better than you and all the other Nazi's that cry because they were never given the chance to be good. Who would you blame for the kids going hungry if the US stopped paying Israel to subsidise the American workers. It certainly would not be the kids parents who spend all their money on drink and drugs, or  the black's fiddling the books would it .


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to actually find a quote where I ever said that. If you can't, will you be man enough to admit you made it up?
> ...








 AND YET ANOTHER DEFLECTION WHEN FOUND LYING


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > I've never understood this. What is "Arab land"?
> ...








 But only a few place names that had arab inhabitants, but then to a muslim in New York it is not New York is it.  And you said it for a few hundred years, unlike the Jews who lived there for 4,500 years. And before arab was invented in 635 C.E. they were all given Hebrew names. And the arab's stole the places like they have stole everything else


----------



## Phoenall (May 27, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > "Zionists" is antisemitic code for "fucking Jews".
> ...









 And that is what the Nazis called them as far back as 70 C.E. because they were jealous at them having a god and a Temple


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Have you not yet realised that the only person bringing religion into the equation all the time is you, no one else is hammering on about sky pixies. It is all you have to cover up your Jew hatred and Nazism.
> 
> Read the koran and hadiths to see just what the muslims believe, and yes they are force fed this vile rubbish every day of their sorry lives. From the commands to " KILL THE UNBELIEVERS " to " THE LAND IS YOURS. TAKE IT BY FORCE "
> Over 100 verses commanding the muslims to kill in the name of their sky pixie that are still taught today as the everlasting word of their god.
> ...



1) Guy, only a five year olds respond to criticism with "WHy do you hate me?" Adults actually address the criticism. 

2) The Palestinians hate the Jews because they stole their land. That's how they see it, and all your babbling horseshit abut the LoN and the Ottmans doesn't change that.  

3) I promise you, I could point out a lot more verses in the bible Where God tells his special snowflakes to murder those who worship other sky pixies.  If Christianity and Islam are infected with homicidal tendencies, it is because they inherited them from Judaism.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 29, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> And that is what the Nazis called them as far back as 70 C.E. because they were jealous at them having a god and a Temple



There weren't any Nazis in CE 70.  And the people back then had cooler temples and more tolerant sky pixies. Zeus didn't get upset if you wrshiped other gods.


----------



## Divine Wind (May 29, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Have you not yet realised that the only person bringing religion into the equation all the time is you, no one else is hammering on about sky pixies. It is all you have to cover up your Jew hatred and Nazism.
> ...


Militant atheists are not only as hateful as those they accuse, but they always attack using the worst examples of believers.....unless those believers are Islamic terrorists, then it's okay in their opinion.


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Have you not yet realised that the only person bringing religion into the equation all the time is you, no one else is hammering on about sky pixies. It is all you have to cover up your Jew hatred and Nazism.
> ...







 So why do you say it all the time.

 No the Palestinians hate the Jews because the perfect muslim commanded them to do so. They know the land was never theirs under international laws, and many did not arrive until well after the demise of the Ottomans and the LoN.

 Go ahead, but make sure it is a verse spoken every week as a command by the priests to the flock. Without that you are just cherry picking the Torah written 3000 to 4,500 years ago.


 You are so lacking in any meaniningful intelligence that proving you wrong is as easy as shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## Phoenall (May 30, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And that is what the Nazis called them as far back as 70 C.E. because they were jealous at them having a god and a Temple
> ...






Yes there was, today we call them Catholics. He just zapped them with his thunderbolt, while his followers pillaged and raped anything that moved. You need to come to the UK where we have preserved Roman temples depicting every perversion imaginable, and some that aren't


----------



## Jroc (May 30, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Have you not yet realised that the only person bringing religion into the equation all the time is you, no one else is hammering on about sky pixies. It is all you have to cover up your Jew hatred and Nazism.
> ...




Hey Joe the nutter, in case you hadn't noticed, the only religion that still slaughtering people in the name of religion, the only religion that hasn't gone through any  reformation, is the islamofascist nutjobs, The ones you love, I think you're a closet muslim


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 1, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Militant atheists are not only as hateful as those they accuse, but they always attack using the worst examples of believers.....unless those believers are Islamic terrorists, then it's okay in their opinion.



Yawn, guy, Just not buying that I have a stake in the fight YOU started with the "Islamic Terrorists".   The Neo-Con Jew Foreign policy is one of sticking your dick in a hornets nest and then complaining about getting stung.



Jroc said:


> Hey Joe the nutter, in case you hadn't noticed, the only religion that still slaughtering people in the name of religion, the only religion that hasn't gone through any reformation, is the islamofascist nutjobs, The ones you love, I think you're a closet muslim



Again, guy, the only reason we have a problem with "Islamists" is because your boy Ronnie Reagan and the Mossad decided to arm them to fight secularist/socialist Arab nationalists.  Now you want someone to come in and save you from the problem YOU created.  



Phoenall said:


> es there was, today we call them Catholics. He just zapped them with his thunderbolt, while his followers pillaged and raped anything that moved. You need to come to the UK where we have preserved Roman temples depicting every perversion imaginable, and some that aren't



You see, that's why Zeus was an awesome God.  he was totally down with the kink, as opposed to Jehovah/Allah/God/Yahweh, who is sexually repressed.  If those guys got laid more, they wouldn't be such assholes.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 1, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Militant atheists are not only as hateful as those they accuse, but they always attack using the worst examples of believers.....unless those believers are Islamic terrorists, then it's okay in their opinion.
> ...





We didn't have a problem with the islmaofascists before Ronald Reagan?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 2, 2016)

Jroc said:


> We didn't have a problem with the islmaofascists before Ronald Reagan?



There's no such thing as an "Islamofascist".  That's a word the Jew Media makes up to make us more scared of people they have a problem with. 

There were nationalists who didn't like the fact that we were taking up where the Europeans left off.  But no one likes foreigners running around their country acting like they own the place. 

It was your boy Reagan who thought it was a great idea to arm Bin Laden and Saddam and the Saudis.


----------



## Jroc (Jun 3, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't have a problem with the islmaofascists before Ronald Reagan?
> ...




Hey moron, who is isis? who are the mullahs? What is the caliphate? you're not too bright are you sickly boy? The islamofascit would probably execute you first,  because your a sick person and a drag on the system.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Hey moron, who is isis? who are the mullahs? What is the caliphate? you're not too bright are you sickly boy? The islamofascit would probably execute you first, because your a sick person and a drag on the system.



Yeah, guy, keep tring to claim these people who can't hold on to stretch of desert are really a threat to us in teh US.  

You know what, you Zionists need to read the "Boy who Cried Wolf"...  

I'm not interested in your arguments about whose sky pixie has the biggest dick.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 3, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Militant atheists are not only as hateful as those they accuse, but they always attack using the worst examples of believers.....unless those believers are Islamic terrorists, then it's okay in their opinion.
> ...







 So what was the problem before you invented these neo con Jews. The islamonazi have been attacking someone for the last 1400 years, and you ignore this because it does not give you an outlet for your Jew hate.

 So when did the secularist arab nationalists live in Yugoslavia, Philippines, Somalia, India, Kenya, Sudan etc. that were the focus of islamonazi terrorism over the last century or so ?

Like the Romans the muslims are perverted and will use anything to fill their urges. They will gang rape very young boys, then slit their throats when they are done with them. They will make use of animals, and even have a book explaining how they should go about it. The more perverted a culture is the more violent it becomes, as shown by the communists, Greeks, Romans and muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 3, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Hey moron, who is isis? who are the mullahs? What is the caliphate? you're not too bright are you sickly boy? The islamofascit would probably execute you first, because your a sick person and a drag on the system.
> ...







 You lot thought that way back in 2000, and bin Laden showed you just how far reaching his tentacles were. Every so often one of his followers will go an a rampage and kill a few more Americans just to keep you on your toes. The only way to stop it will be to send all muslims back to the caliphate and lock the doors behind them.
 You neo Marxist champagne socialists need to read Animal farm and see what happens when the people revolt against your rule.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> So what was the problem before you invented these neo con Jews. The islamonazi have been attacking someone for the last 1400 years, and you ignore this because it does not give you an outlet for your Jew hate.



Guy, everybody has been attacking everybody for the last 1400 years. 


Phoenall said:


> So when did the secularist arab nationalists live in Yugoslavia, Philippines, Somalia, India, Kenya, Sudan etc. that were the focus of islamonazi terrorism over the last century or so ?



Except almost all of those conflicts are nationalistic, not religious ....




Phoenall said:


> Like the Romans the muslims are perverted and will use anything to fill their urges. They will gang rape very young boys, then slit their throats when they are done with them. They will make use of animals, and even have a book explaining how they should go about it. The more perverted a culture is the more violent it becomes, as shown by the communists, Greeks, Romans and muslims.




Oooooh, ooooh, broad stereotypes.   Can I play? 

"The Jews are money-grubbing"
TheJews are poisoning the wells.
The Jews are using Christian blood to bake their bread.
The jews have sex through a hole in a sheet! 

See how fun that it, and it totally let's you ignore the real issue.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> You lot thought that way back in 2000, and bin Laden showed you just how far reaching his tentacles were. Every so often one of his followers will go an a rampage and kill a few more Americans just to keep you on your toes. The only way to stop it will be to send all muslims back to the caliphate and lock the doors behind them.
> You neo Marxist champagne socialists need to read Animal farm and see what happens when the people revolt against your rule.



No, the way to stop it is to stop sticking our dicks inthe Middle East Hornet's nest.

Here's the thing about Bin Laden.  We created him.  We funded him a  bunch of  other Arab fanatics to go fight the Russians for us because they might teach Afghan girls how to read or something.  And after kicking this hornet's nest, we wondered why some of the hornets ame back and stung us.


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 3, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't have a problem with the islmaofascists before Ronald Reagan?
> ...








 What Jew media is that then, as the evidence shows the media is ran by islamofascists and neo Marxists .

 So how can Pakistani's be nationalists of Kosovo, and Syrians be nationalists of Ethiopia.
 Is that like you who is so much of a hypocrite that you wont give your land and property to its rightful owners. The people you have crowded into desert and scrublands , taken away their human rights to freedom, self determination and territorial integrity. Put in place a double standard of law enforcement that punishes them all and still expects them to pay taxes and fight for your safety.


It was your boy Stalin that started it way back in early part of the 20C


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 3, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, everybody has been attacking everybody for the last 1400 years.


Then why do you have a conniption when it's "the Joooos" and not Islamic terrorists?


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 3, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So what was the problem before you invented these neo con Jews. The islamonazi have been attacking someone for the last 1400 years, and you ignore this because it does not give you an outlet for your Jew hate.
> ...








 And again you deflect away from the point raised because it destroys your argument.

 Are they then why were muslims from other nations flocking to those places to help the local muslims take over. Just like they did in Iraq and now Syria ?

No the truth that shows you don't have a clue. and your quotes are well known BLOOD LIBELS trotted out when ever the Jew haters are losing the arguments. Not one is true by the way the muslims are more money grubbing, they poison more wells. The Christians are the ones with the blood fetish and the muslims are the ones who see the female body as abhorrent


 You want to play expect to be beat every time


----------



## Phoenall (Jun 3, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You lot thought that way back in 2000, and bin Laden showed you just how far reaching his tentacles were. Every so often one of his followers will go an a rampage and kill a few more Americans just to keep you on your toes. The only way to stop it will be to send all muslims back to the caliphate and lock the doors behind them.
> ...







 As I keep repeating the muslims were after taking over the world and started with Europe. We beat them back and showed them we will not tolerate their violent manner. They have been on a rampage for 1400 years and we need to clip their wings once and for all.
 As the mulsims themselves said it was the excuse they were looking for to attack the USA, and start the terrorism against the people there. Like the Palestinians that fired illegal rockets at Israel for 6 months before they had an excuse for doing so


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Is that like you who is so much of a hypocrite that you wont give your land and property to its rightful owners. The people you have crowded into desert and scrublands , taken away their human rights to freedom, self determination and territorial integrity. Put in place a double standard of law enforcement that punishes them all and still expects them to pay taxes and fight for your safety.



I think you really don't understand how the relationship the US has with the First nations currently works.   For one thing, they are exempt from a lot of taxes.

Second, I'm 1/8 Cherokee and I'm doing fine.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> No the truth that shows you don't have a clue. and your quotes are well known BLOOD LIBELS trotted out when ever the Jew haters are losing the arguments. Not one is true by the way the muslims are more money grubbing, they poison more wells. The Christians are the ones with the blood fetish and the muslims are the ones who see the female body as abhorrent



Yawn, guy, this "My Sky Pixie is better than your sky pixie" gets a little laughable. 

Especially when you know there ARE no sky pixies..


----------

